# Greenup Dam- 2015



## Guest

Made about 5 trips since my last posting. Two really good trips , three average to a bit below average. Three of us boated about 80 fish a couple of weeks ago. Today three of us boated 14. Saw 6 guys on the bank fishing and one other boat. Didn't see any of those catch a fish. The bite was very slow today.

I have seen a ton of people fishing down there, one day there must have been close to 40. Not hearing any reports lends me to believe none are members here ?


----------



## catcrazed

Well, I'll tell you what I figure..... Its simply that ppl these days are very tight lipped especially when it comes to sauger fishing....... Hell if you think about it there are hardly ever any reports other than green up reports.... Meldahl has had fish being caught just everyone is so hush hush about it....... I got bitched out last year at Meldahl because I told a few boats I had posted a report online...... I hate to be this way but they can kiss my ass...... When you look at the big picture of life the last thing we should all be worried about is fishing pressure for a fish that is only targeted a handful of months out of the year............ Hush hush I think is the reason.... He must say, the bickering from other fisherman has in fact hurt my fishing reports because I hate getting chewed out....... I've pmed many on here wity fishing reports though.


----------



## Doboy

*LOL,,,,,

IF/ WHEN I FIND THEM UP HERE,,,, I'M GONNA TELL THE WORLD!!!  * Just not 'where'.


----------



## ManitouDan

Heck i had a buddy get ripped on Facebook for posting a pic of a very average size musky with a small cabin in the background .... They guy insinuated everyone will now know where the spot is .. even thought the guy never mentioned what stream it was , AND the cabin can NOT be seen from the road . Only from the Stream . Fisherman with the attitude of NOT helping anyone get on my nerves .


----------



## fishercreekrick

me and look111 had a talk about people getting mad about us posting last summer I think its what made lewis leave the site.but people need to realize just because we have a fishing peir don't think they cant put up a keep out sign.maybe the reason why they haven't is because of the # of people we have fishing or go to some of the other dams and fish they have nothing maybe we have what we have is because of the crouds we have at greenup.so be glad to see people there.if you don't like it when I post don't read it


----------



## look111

Hey guys I never really left but instead became a lurker. After talking to a few guys I realized that I had let some people I don't even know affect me. My bad, my ignorance. After reading the last few posts (that I totally agree with) I realized how stupid I was being. I will admit though, I learned a few things about others because of not being a part of the forum. Also things about myself. The experience was a life lesson. Hopefully this spring things can pick up where we left off. Thanks to those of you who did continue posting, I know it helped some anglers because I talked to them while at the dam. I would work in OGF whenever I could to see if folks were still following it. A few were helped and they were thankful. So shame on me and anyone else who doesn't pay it forward. I continue to pick up techniques and if something works for me I will be passing it on.


----------



## fishercreekrick

Welcome back look111


----------



## catcrazed

Yeah it amazes the hell out of me that ppl at Meldahl got mad........ A post below hit the nail on the head!! Selfishness!! I'm not that way at all.... Do I post every report?? Not hardly, and as a matter of fact I haven't since last year..... The funny thing is the same ppl that ripped me at the dam were the same ppl that I was fighting the corps for to get our fishing rights back for several hundred yards of river on the Ohio side when the crap hit the fan last year.... After getting most of our rights back I tried like hell to educate ppl not to go past the long lock wall because the at any time could take that long stretch back away from us....... They would get soooooo pissed at me.... Like I was policing the place or something when in fact I was actually trying to save there asses from not having a place to fish...... These ppl are the same folks I'd say hate to see anyone post but lurks on here..... I love this site folks, I've made a lot of buddies on here........ What the hell good is a fishing forum with no reports!!


----------



## Jeninjeff

I left three rods on ky side.Was running from rain back to car and got in hurry
I would appreciate if I could get them back.I will give reward if necessary. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## ManitouDan

Jeninjeff- I might be able to swing by early in the am . Would they still be there ? Were you there late ? Let me know -- were you at the very end where most people park ?


----------



## ManitouDan

We're they at the top of the hill or down by the water ?


----------



## ManitouDan

I checked this am , but without any help on where to look I just scanned the main parking spot at the top of the hill and walked down by the water and looked -- no good. If I was looking in the wrong spot let know . Sorry- I tried.


----------



## Doboy

Teethyfish said:


> I really do not understand the line of thinking that not posting reports is helpful to anyone. Not posting defeats the whole purpose of this site and helping your fellow fisherman.
> 
> The only thing I can figure is it is a matter of selfishness. I suppose some feel there aren't enough fish for anyone but them. *I love bringing home a good mess of fish but, the larger picture for our crew is the fellowshipping and bullshitting. For me, the best part is ragging on each other and having fun, the icing on the cake is getting to take a few fish home. If you are anywhere near our boat I guarantee you will hear some pretty good laughter going on.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Right-on T,,,,, We must be twins!
> 
> WELCOME BACK look111. I missed ya
> Remember guys,,,
> You'll always have a seat on my/ our perch boat!


----------



## Jeninjeff

Sorry ManitouDan,It was the first pull off behind short wall.i parked at main drive,the little parking spot to the left before u drop into the fist mud hole out
out of fear of getting stuck driving all the way back.Thanks for any help!!!!!


----------



## ManitouDan

so was the gear down by the water or up where you park ? I can try to drop by after work .


----------



## Jeninjeff

It would be at the little parking spot by main gravel road on right before dropping down to drive back to fish behind short wall.Dont waste your time 
going back down there it's gone.Just hoping who ever found them would give me
A chance to get them back.Thanks very much for the help!!!!!!!


----------



## ManitouDan

with the weather as cold as it is maybe no one is out . Its only about 15-20 min out of my way . I'll check this pm.


----------



## ManitouDan

I heading up that way -- I'll look one more time-- the " short wall " sorry but I assume that's the wall downstream from the actual dam ? Or is there actuLly a wall on the upstream side ?


----------



## ManitouDan

Yep they are officially gone . Checked about 2 hours ago


----------



## Jeninjeff

We're the barges go up into the dam!! Thanks,


----------



## Jeninjeff

It is the short wall on down streem side.Sorry!!!!!


----------



## Daveo76

Great having you back Lewis. You guys know I usually post a good bit through the spring , summer and fall. I don't post much thru the winter because I'm not into the saugers like everyone else. Some people there at Greenup told me to quit posting abot 10 years ago and I more or less told them to put it where the sun don't shine. People are ignorant and think if you post a good report, everyone in the world will be there. When I first joined the site, people would want to see pictures because they thought you were lying. So you start posting pictures , and they still call you a liar because they thought the fish wasn't as big as you said it was !!
Look111, Rick and I do not mind posting. Just because you have a good report doesn't mean the next trip will be good. Sometimes you just wish you could at least catch a Drum. I have made quite a few friends through this site while fishing and most of the serious ones stay friends because they appreciate what you post. Some see the way we fish and are astonished!! How many of you hand your rod and reel to an 8 year old kid with an 8 or 10 lb Wiper on it!! We always let the kids have some fun.
We have to also give some people some slack that don't post very often just for the fact that they only have time for a quick glance. I don't post every trip. Some trips are worth posting because like anywhere else, the fish take a break when it gets hot. You need to be there at the crack of dawn or sunset.Manitou, Teethy , Doboy, Zippo, and whoever I missed, we appreciate your posts. Just don't worry about posting. No 2 trips are ever the same. You post a great topwater bite but they may be hitting spoons or stickbaits the next day. So just keep posting and sit back on the rocks and get your fill of comedy and watch them come and go


----------



## plybon72

Shoot, I don't even fish Greenup and I love these Greenup threads. 

They are the first thing I look for when I sign on.


----------



## Daveo76

Thanks Plybon. I think we have about 60,000 views the last 3 years, because our threads can help people up and down the river. Saugers rule this time of year and there is so little room to get them from the dangerous rocks and I don't care to even fish there for them. I'd rather be in a boat to fish for them. Seeing our reports lets everyone on the river see how it's going here and can help. A fellow fishing Markland ( Fishin 247) asked me for some tips fishing the boils at Markland and I told him a few things and he caught some nice wipers!! Look 111 has been the best to take all the advice in and learn and my buddy White MW has learned so much. Got him started on the big Scioto in Portsmouth and you won't find a better one down there, besides me. Come down, watch a little, ask questions and we will try to get you on some fish. Get frustrated because you aren't catching a fish every cast and we can just sit and watch what you do wrong and try to help, but if you don't want help, we can sit back and enjoy,,, our spot is a great public spot that gets reported on and frankly, we don't care if people tell us to not post. If you can't catch a fish here, you don't need to be fishing anyway. A couple of us like to freak people out by catching Bluegills.We just say the river is 960 miles long and they ARE in there.Skipjack season will be here soon and that's a whole different story


----------



## fishercreekrick

went down this morning caught about 25 6-10 in at least some hatched last year caught them on 3 in white senkos


----------



## look111

Sauger fishing at greenup this fall/early winter went pretty good. After reading Daveo76 last posts I thought I'd give a quick summary of what I saw. Started catching them steadily in november. No great numbers but enough to keep me going back. I fished different times throughout, morning, noon or night. Wasn't too long I was limiting out. Small limits turned into nice limits. Below are a couple of pics of nicer limits. Like Dave said earlier, there are a lot of guys to learn things from if you're willing. I watched as much as I fished. Saw different techniques. The single/double jig, drop shot, 3-way swivel, hopkins spoons, blade baits/sonar, carolina rig and more. All kinds of soft plastics, crank baits and live baits. All produced, some better than others. I switched up now and then and tried a couple just because. I did learn some things and had a blast the whole time. The last couple of times I fished I had problems because of fluctuating water levels. I left there a few times feeling like my feet were incased in ice cubes. The last week I fished consecutive days was week of Christmas. Like I said in that time I saw and learned a bit. With each new technique I'd have to purchase an item or two in order to execute that technique. So my mind raced, I need this and that and this and so on and so on. The man in the 3 pictures below taught me a lesson or two. One was to slow down and take it all in, the entire process of a fishing day. Everything that happens from the time you leave your house to pulling back into your driveway. It's all part of the experience. Two, don't get too caught up in all the hype. Keep it fun for yourself. I like to call him (Spoon) because 99% of the time that is what he uses. No matter the season or species his 1st choice is a spoon. Now when times get tough he'll switch up and try other things. I bring this up because although it's ok to learn other techniques we can't learn everything all at once. We should try things and try to perfect or improve on what works for us. I'll be happy when and if I get to that stage. I'm still wanting to buy everything I see work on any certain day. Spoon unknowingly helped me with this lesson. Can't name all the anglers who have helped me so far but there are quite a few. I just wanted to say thanks, I really do appreciate it. Like I say from time to time, don't be alarmed if you see me just staring at you I am trying to learn. I see you doing something slightly different to trigger a hard to get strike and I want to try it. Check out these nice limits Spoon left with the last 3 days before Christmas. He knows what works for him but is open minded to try other styles when what he's doing isn't working. One of the many good guys down there. I know I ramble on and lose my train of thought but like I said I'm a work in progress lol.


----------



## Daveo76

Great job!! I have a few tricks up my sleeve for this spring.30 years of fishing and still learning. zzzzzzzzzzzt. Thos wipers will hit anything at the right time.My favorite for close topwater is ths Smack Jack but they have cut production way down Good report Lewis,,,,,


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

What is the limit there? 10?


----------



## look111

thanks Dave and yes HatersGonnaHate we get to keep 10 single/any combination a day. Dave like I said I can't begin to name everyone that has helped me in some way but YOU know You are one. I'll forget someone,yes that many. I was just talking to Sluggo last night about hybrids. You take care and we'll see this spring. As much fun as I had sauger fishing I'm ready to feel that 1st smackdown!! Happy YouTube is there. Watching white, striper and hybrid videos helps a lot.


----------



## Daveo76

Lewis, you were easy to teach, what equp you need, just watching, making friends with the regulars and you are paying the knowlede on. We are all still learning. I stray along looking and can catch some great ones at the coffer dam or when they bust at the cove. We appreciate you becoming a regular and wanting to learn but we will never completely figure them out but we have enough in our arsenals for the meantime. I like the days when everyone is using something different and hauling them in . Send me PM and let me know what happened. It will be confidential.


----------



## EStrong

Looks like it might be time for a road trip! LOL...

Great fishing, great reports and great info! This is a very valuable thread for those who might go, or those already fishing there. Thanks to everyone who's added to this thread.

E...


----------



## fishercreekrick

this is one from the other day


----------



## ManitouDan

Kayak ????


----------



## Daveo76

Teethy, Manitou , Rick and Look, I appreciate your reports so much, it's crazy. I think I left Terry out. I just don't get into Sauger fishing like you guys do. I'd have to be in a boat. You guys know I'm a Hybrid , White fisherman , but all reports are great and I love fishin' with all of ya,,,,, even if Rick"s wife outfishes us!! It's a great fellowship at Greenup and I'd rather fish no where else in the world


----------



## fishercreekrick

caught these last night love that 3 inch white senko


----------



## ManitouDan

Rick -- you want to fish tomorrow ? I'll launch my boat if you do .


----------



## fishercreekrick

dan thanks for the invite I'm going to Fleming Co rabbit hunting tom. I've been fishing on KY side from the bank going down sat and try creek minnows


----------



## look111

hey Rick did you catch on the Ky side too?


----------



## fishercreekrick

Lewis I got them I'm KY side down on the rocks at the end of long lock wall 4:30till dark had about 11or12 smallones


----------



## Mtb41701

Hey guys, been following forum since April 2014. Meet Lewis on sidewalk and he put me on to the forum. Appreciate the info you guys put up. Keep up the good work. Coming up Saturday to fish from a boat. 3 hour trip from home. Any tips would be appreciated. Never fished the Ohio or for sauger. 
Thanks


----------



## look111

I've never fished the ohio river from a boat Mtb41701, maybe someone who has can help him out. The pool level is fluctuating between 19' and 20' right now. Could possibly get to 21' in the couple of days. Water is great right now, barely stained if that and water temps have been in the upper 30's, todays showed 39 degrees. I'm planning on trying from shore sometime between tomorrow and saturday. I'll post results. Rick thanks for the info you shared and Dave we know you don't fish for the sauger. Of course you know that means we have a chance for more lol. Can't wait til spring when you're back on the whites, hybrids and stripers. Actually in the spring we're able to pull just about any species out of the river. Couple of pics to share. My PB sauger of 18 1/2" and a nice 22" saugeye Sluggo caught. Then I have a couple of pics from the end of summer. Sluggo and another guy caught a 10lb and a 9lb striper back to back this day. A couple of casts later Sluggo caught a nice bluecat.


----------



## Cw606

Do skipjack run this time of year. Might hit the dam Saturday any info would appreciated


----------



## EStrong

How high is the water when it starts coming over the walkway there? I noticed in some pics it's a foot or two below and in others it's almost over the handrails.


----------



## look111

I may need corrected here but I think it starts rolling over it between 17'-18'. That is with the turbines running. The turbines have been off the last couple of days. Have no idea when they'll fire any back up. It's under now and with water still rising will stay under at least a few more days, turbines running or not. Hope this helped. Cw606 we are still having occasional shad kills, coming from the upper pool. Don't know if they are from tribs or what. Was by there yesterday and the gulls were feasting. Don't know about skippies. I do know the further we got into the season the fatter and fatter the fish are. I think it was late november the last time I cleaned fish and checked to see what it had. Then it had 3 skippies 1 shad and it spit out the shell of a crawdad while I was putting it on a stringer. Skippies were 3"-4" and the shad was about 2 1/2 inches.If I hear anything this weekend I'll post it.


----------



## EStrong

Thanks Look111, I appreciate it!

Sooner or later I'm going to make a trip up there. Looks like a lot of good fishing and a lot of good people. Not to mention some big ass fish! LOL...


----------



## Cw606

Thanks look111


----------



## PT-63

I know it's an often asked question, but. Whats the latest in bait selection around Greenup? I usually make a winter trip up there, and stay at Greenbow st park.($45.99) this year. So any live bait tween Wheelersburg, Oh and Grayson,KY ?


----------



## Mtb41701

Gone fishing bait and tackle 
+1 (740) 533-9008
608 Park Ave
Ironton, OH 45638
United States

The tackle Shak
+1 (606) 739-8871
1101 Center St
Catlettsburg, KY 41129
United States

The first place has minnows. The second was due a shipment today. Haven't checked back yet


----------



## look111

went down around noon and fished the ohio side of the dam. everything looked perfect but got skunked, not a single bite. I'll attach a few pics of what I saw. has anyone fished the ky side the last few days? if so how did you do? thinking seriously about trying over there next week. any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cw606

Heading down tomorrow morning will update you guys


----------



## Daveo76

Teethyfish said:


> Fished from 0800 to 1200, one bite, no fish. I think I got spoiled, today's skunking put my feet back on the ground.


 Don't feel bad dude !! Some days we pray for at least a drum!! Skippies usually start around the first of March and some can be 16 -20 " They like to chase what the White Bass ar after. Hope this helps,,,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76

fishercreekrick said:


> caught these last night love that 3 inch white senko


 White 3" Senkos,,,, all I have is Black, the Wiper killer !!


----------



## Cw606

Thanks Dave, Several fisherman showed up on ky side of the dam. I didn't catch any neither did anyone else that I noticed.


----------



## Daveo76

Cw606 said:


> Thanks Dave, Several fisherman showed up on ky side of the dam. I didn't catch any neither did anyone else that I noticed.


 No problem. If you need certain info or directions, what to bring or whatever, just check this thread or send one of us a PM. We answer them all,,,,,


----------



## Cw606

Daveo76 said:


> No problem. If you need certain info or directions, what to bring or whatever, just check this thread or send one of us a PM. We answer them all,,,,,



Thanks Dave mostly target Catfish but im thinking about going after other fish. Wiper fishing looks like a good time might try to get into that this year.


----------



## Daveo76

Cw606 said:


> Thanks Dave mostly target Catfish but im thinking about going after other fish. Wiper fishing looks like a good time might try to get into that this year.


 We catch an ungodly amount of Blues long casting 2 oz spoons for wipers. Look with a good blue there and one on a small stickbait. We catch them in the current and it's like trying to reel a tree in. So they hit artificial really well.


----------



## Daveo76

My size:B Big Monster


----------



## Cw606

Pretty fish though Dave, man all I been thinking of is fishing.


----------



## yarmo

Stopped by both sides today. Not a bite on either side. I didn't see anything caught, either. It figures that the first chance I get to fish for the year, and the fish disappears.


----------



## Daveo76

At least you got out !!!


----------



## PT-63

Mtb41701 said:


> Gone fishing bait and tackle
> +1 (740) 533-9008
> 608 Park Ave
> Ironton, OH 45638
> United States
> 
> The tackle Shak
> +1 (606) 739-8871
> 1101 Center St
> Catlettsburg, KY 41129
> United States
> 
> The first place has minnows. The second was due a shipment today. Haven't checked back yet


Great! tanks Bud


----------



## fishercreekrick

I know the last couple days have been tempting. when I go sauger fishing during the day this time of year I want to go on the nastiest days rain or snow. I just never done good on bright sunny days might catch a few.if on a nice day I go I wont get to the river til almost dark and fish at night. if you don't try it at night you might be missing out. 2 years ago I couldn't catch any during the day on the ky side switch to night fishing and started to catch fish. some nights the bite will start right before dark some night it might 9 or 10 before the bite starts. im not saying you cant catch on bright sunny days just I don't do as good


----------



## fishercreekrick

teethyfish I seen last week someone posted they seen the gulls feeding on dead shad if the were a shad kill do to water temps a couple weeks ago I would give it a week or two for the shad to wash out my opinion the thaats like big macs falling from the sky they will feast on these shad easy free meal


----------



## C J Hughes

Fresh Dead shad along the ice edge on the creeks the crows hundreds of the feasting on them. The big blues should be stacking up at the mouths.


----------



## look111

after getting skunked my last 4 trips I finally got lucky today. Caught 11 of which only 7 were keepers and another guy gave me one. they seemed to be getting active again this week especially the last 3 days. also finally got a turbine running again so hopefully the cove area can get good again. no real size yet, just average males no sows. future looks optimistic.


----------



## fishercreekrick

thanks for the report look glad someone finaly got some heading down in the morning myself


----------



## look111

i'm thinking hard about trying tomorrow too Rick. if I do it'll be the ohio side. if you go plz post how you did. if I go i'll do the same. have a feeling I should give it a few days for the fish to recover from the two turbines being turned back on. I know one was cranked back up yesterday evening and I was told a second one was turned on today. I know bait and fished were pushed around. I'll probably try it out anyways. good luck!!


----------



## Saugernut

Went down and fished today from 12-4 and saw 4 other people fishing. I tried from the lower walk all the way to the cove, all diff baits and nothing, not even a bump. I think im done till spring. Good luck!


----------



## muskiemilitia1

Was out and at it this morning. Fished from daylight until 10 without a single bite.


----------



## stanimals2

Hi guys been lurking the Greenup dam post for about 6 months now because I am trying to learn. I have never fished Green up or specificly for saugeye but I have ben thinking alot about making a trip down there and giving it a shot. So I relly appreciate all the pointers I have picked up from all of you. I know some guys get really ticked about " their" spot on PUBLIC water, not really sure how that works but to each his own. Thanks for all your advice in advance and maybe I will see you on the water there someday.

Stan


----------



## Doboy

stanimals2 said:


> Hi guys been lurking the Greenup dam post for about 6 months now because I am trying to learn. *I have never fished Green up or specificly for saugeye but I have ben thinking alot about making a trip down there and giving it a shot.* So I relly appreciate all the pointers I have picked up from all of you. I know some guys get really ticked about " their" spot on PUBLIC water, not really sure how that works but to each his own. Thanks for all your advice in advance and maybe I will see you on the water there someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Stan,,, From Carroll.
> Have you tried fishing for sauger & eyes at the NC Dam, or Yellow Creek & Beaver Creek yet?
> Just a suggestion, but you might wanna save all of that gas money for extra jigs & bait. After ice-out & during high water, look us up. We'll be catching sauger off of the Toronto bank,,,, below the lock.
> Just saying,,,,,,,,,,,,,, It's getting close.


----------



## stanimals2

I have not Doboy but i will certianly be taking a look at them now, what is the nc dam ? Buckeye was anther one that was mentioned. 

Thanks, Stan


----------



## look111

Doboy doesn't need anyone vouching for him but listening to him is only going to make you better. Been a follower of his since joining this forum. 1 example, i'd never heard of floating jigs til he mentioned them on a post. Once I figured out how to best use them here (Greenup) I had a field day. They've paid off on days where the fish were stacked on top of each other and they really paid off when the bite was really slow. I read all posts from up/down river of greenup. Lots of good info from a lot of different folks, thanks to all of you.


----------



## Bad Bub

stanimals2 said:


> I have not Doboy but i will certianly be taking a look at them now, what is the nc dam ? Buckeye was anther one that was mentioned.
> 
> Thanks, Stan


Nc= new Cumberland. Located at Stratton oh/new Cumberland W.Va.


----------



## stanimals2

Thanks Bad Bub


----------



## Murse14

Two of us managed our limit today. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GarrettMyers

Good work out there. Thanks for posting that great pic &#128077;


----------



## C J Hughes

Good looking bunch of fish congrads


----------



## PT-63

Considerin goin over to Greenup Fri&Sat. Rivers currently at 25 ft falling to 21 by Sat eve. Weather forecast for Fri clouds/40deg, Sat rain late aftn/50 deg.
Ques #1 whats the concensus O wise ones?
Ques#2 any body got a seat on a boat? 
I'm tidy, efficient, self contained. Good for gas,food,bait & stimulating conversation. Or silence you call it.
PM me if interested.


----------



## fishercreekrick

I have to agree with teethyfish i like it better when the water is up 25to35ft or on the rise hoping to go sun if get off work


----------



## katfish ken

Anyone been catching any skippies or is it a bit early yet ?


----------



## afishinfool

Im from by Cincy and would like to fish Greenup. Would it be better by boat or bank? If by boat, where are there closeby ramps?


----------



## afishinfool

Teethyfish said:


> Have fished both bank and boat, prefer boat. You can launch from Greenup and lock through or, use the Burkes Point Boat Launch in Wheelersburg. The address is 241 Riverside Dr. Wheelersburg, Oh. A word of caution, at approximately 16 feet the concrete walk between the ramps will show. Make sure and pick one side or the other to launch. I think the yellow painted lanes go all the way down so just stay within those. Also, we prefer the upriver lane to launch. The other side is more shallow and prone to more debris.


Thanks Teethy..may make that trip tomorrow.


----------



## fishercreekrick

Ken it will be a couple of of monhs yet glad to see you posting have you fro kyjake since he moved to florda miss fishing with you guys we should meet at greenup when the hybred and skippies start running ill hekp you fill your cooler


----------



## katfish ken

Haven't heard from Jake since he move. Haven't fished much last couple of years. Think I'll be showing up at Greenup some this year thought.


----------



## Gooseman529

Yep


----------



## Daveo76

It will warm up now. You'll know when you're expecting a Sauger and get slammed by a Wiper,,,,,,


----------



## Cw606

anyone been to the dam?


----------



## look111

Went to see for myself what it looked like. Lower pool still about 35' but slowly dropping. Water clarity is slowly improving but it is very fishable right now, cup of coffee with less than 1 creamer, best way for me to describe it. For the water level to have been within feet of the parking lot not very much debris. Of course it still needs to drop another 17+ feet before upper and lower walkways are visible, who knows what will be lying on them. Pictures below, one of the night lights was forced down by current and debris. Hope this helps and hopefully someone else will chime in. Can't upload pictures will try again later .


----------



## Cw606

Thanks for the update


----------



## Cw606

Teethyfish said:


> Two of us fished today, 9 keepers, 20-25 dinks. Probably missed 75 hits due to short striking. Tried jigs tipped with minnows to try and make them hold, tried stingers. Worst short strike day I have ever had.
> 
> Saw 4-5 bank fishermen, they were having about the same day we had.
> 
> Was good to finally make it back down, cold as hell this morning but turned much nicer.


hell yeah man


----------



## look111

Teethyfish glad to hear you did well today. I went this evening and only caught 4, 1 keeper and 3 dinks. The buddy I fished with did better, he caught a hybrid 2#-3# and a couple of white bass and about 6 sauger. I think the conditions are really going to improve this week. I'm hoping my next outing has results more like you had today. Also heard that friday was a good day to have been there for the sauger. Some nice limits taken out. There is still some debris to deal with in the area where the upper walkway is still under though.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Teethyfish glad to hear you did well today. I went this evening and only caught 4, 1 keeper and 3 dinks. The buddy I fished with did better, he caught a hybrid 2#-3# and a couple of white bass and about 6 sauger. I think the conditions are really going to improve this week. I'm hoping my next outing has results more like you had today. Also heard that friday was a good day to have been there for the sauger. Some nice limits taken out. There is still some debris to deal with in the area where the upper walkway is still under though.


I'll be there Friday Lew,,,,,,20 ft


----------



## look111

Dave hope to see you then. I'm hoping to get some fishing in a couple more days this week before this weekends rains. According to the weather reports the ohio is gonna go up again after this weekend. Of course nowhere near what we all just went through do to the last one. Take care and I'll see friday.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Dave hope to see you then. I'm hoping to get some fishing in a couple more days this week before this weekends rains. According to the weather reports the ohio is gonna go up again after this weekend. Of course nowhere near what we all just went through do to the last one. Take care and I'll see friday.


 Yeah, at least the ground is warm enough to soak up some water. But the NWS is predicting an inch and a quarter more rain


----------



## Buckslayer

Any reports on the bite the last week or so?


----------



## look111

I fished a couple of days this week. Didn't catch a whole lot of fish but I got to bring a few home. Everything was caught using two 1/8 oz jigs on 6# test line. Put 2"-3" grubs and swimbaits and gulp alive minnow (forked tail). Colors used were chartreuse, watermelon/red flake, motor oil/green flake and pearl and natural gulp alive. Slow steady retrieve worked best for me.


----------



## Bad Bub

That appears to be a STUD crappie!


----------



## look111

I thought so too but it was only 12 1/2 inches long. It was very thick and tall from bottom to top though so it was still a nice slab. Thanks


----------



## riverpounder

U need a "crappie" colum in your yearly total board !!


----------



## riverpounder

Mines more. Walleye 2. Sauger 11. Gar 79. Lol


----------



## Daveo76

Nice Lew, I got washed out today,, coming up to 47',, ugh.


----------



## look111

Yeah I saw that Dave. Why I snuck in a couple of hours yesterday before the rains. riverpounder i'll be lucky to catch 6 crappie all year. I strictly fish the dam and I get the occasional wondering crappie while fishing for sauger and white bass.


----------



## Doboy

riverpounder said:


> Mines more. Walleye 2. Sauger 11. Gar 79. Lol



79 GAR this YEAR!??? LMBO!
REALLY?

Hello riverpounder,,,, Do you fish from a boat?
(Chester) I'm just wondering if anybody is catching any cats down by the boat launch?
I night launch there, sometimes,,,, for sauger, & there is usually a couple of cat fishermen there, with some nice ones on their stringers.

We'll have to get together some day & make some trades, maybe you can show me how to catch some gar!!!?

Here's an OLD pic,,, good days gone by,,, You'll recognize the area!


----------



## riverpounder

Believe me guys I'm not after gar just some of my "spots" r getting takin over by the junk fish including gar ,sheapheads and such ,, first time out this year I hooked one that I literally couldn't handle I hit my jig with a stick til my braid broke giant nasty gar....these pools r gonna start getting even more screwed up if they continue to take over in my opinion. The 79 number was just me being not exactly excited for the numbers of good fish I've had to deal with so far this year compared to the feeling when u think u have a good wally or sauger on and comes up a side hooked dumb snake feeling gar....


----------



## riverpounder

As for the catfishing there ,, there is sewage plant right there and discharge obviously brings in all types of things and I have caught a lot of fish there but I don't fish there much at all really. My catfishing days are few now with 2 yr old so when I go it's upstream towards Georgetown area. U haven't been catching gar last few years sauger fishing??


----------



## Doboy

These Greenup guys might not want to hear our chatter,,,, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Daveo76

Doboy said:


> These Greenup guys might not want to hear our chatter,,,, I'll send you a PM.


 Doboy, your chatter is always welcome here on this thread


----------



## look111

x2^ You always give good advice Doboy and suggestions. Feel free to chatter away because I'm hoping to read something that I can try lol.


----------



## zigster

your chatter is my entertainment


----------



## Daveo76

I'm gonna make the rest of you greenupsters shed a little tear The good old days


----------



## look111

Now Dave that's mean lol. The weather report was a good one today. They're saying our area may only get 1/2 to 1 inch of rain Sunday night into monday. Hopefully they are right, river is dropping good. Middle to end of next week could be time. Hopefully it works out for anglers. See you soon Dave.


----------



## look111

fished greenup today with Sluggo and another guy named Bob. I got skunked, sluggo caught a couple white bass and Bob also zeroed out today but did good yesterday. hopefully water continues to drop this week. they keep changing the weather forecast so it's a wait and see week. water not too muddy at all, very fishable conditions.


----------



## Saugernut

Thanks for the report look, good to hear things are clearing up, any sauger being caught?


----------



## look111

Not sure, I haven't fished much with all this rain. Going to go a few days this week since there seems to be less rain with the latest systems coming through. If I see or hear anything I'll post.


----------



## Cw606

anyone been by the dam lately? thanks


----------



## Doboy

??????????????? now's the time.
I WANT the higher water up here,,,,,, It pushes ALL of the fish inside of the lock, & UP *all* of the creeks & feeders,,,, 
& then we can KILL 'EM way down river below the dams, in EVERY 'BUBBLY' BACKWASH! 

Nothing else needs to be said. ;>)
Good Luck


----------



## Daveo76

Now, that's the chatter we want to hear Doboy!! Too bad most of us fish the side opposite the lockwall besides Rick and a few others. I'd rather take my chances going down wet rocks than mud. When you get to the shoreline, the water usually runs upstream due to the turbines and all you have to do is let it bounce along the bottom. Not very deep so I use a float to keep a crappie jig or a small minnow imitation just off bottom. Guys looked at me really weird 20 yrs ago when I did that , but who caught the fish??


----------



## Doboy

Daveo76 said:


> Now, that's the chatter we want to hear Doboy!! Too bad most of us fish the side opposite the lockwall besides Rick and a few others. I'd rather take my chances going down wet rocks than mud. When you get to the shoreline, the water usually runs upstream due to the turbines and all you have to do is let it bounce along the bottom. Not very deep so I use a float to keep a crappie jig or a small minnow imitation just off bottom. Guys looked at me really weird 20 yrs ago when I did that , but who caught the fish??



Yep Dave,,, 'Back-wash water! That's THE way ;>)
Now, If you guys can, travel farther down stream and look for the smallest creek or point. It doesn't matter if it's a mile + down. It doesn't matter if you can step across it,,,, during high water, There WILL be fish before, after & IN those little feeders,,,,, I'd bet on it!
Ya,,,, Dave, this info isn't for you,,, lol,,,, it's for your 'class-mates'! 

Later,,, the rains gone & I'm gonna buy some minnies,,, I'm going down.
Maybe Report tonight


----------



## look111

fished greenup today. struggled a bit, caught 3 hybrids and 3 white bass. water is still slowly dropping. not sure but there may be a problem with the rail leading down to the lower level and along the lower level. there is a cable that looks like it may be holding part of it in place. you can see that the rail has been bent out towards the river. won't know how bad it is or if it will affect where we fish til water gets lower. if anyone has any info to share please do. the crews are busy removing debris from behind the gates or trap door. been a lot removed so far don't know how much more there is. it is getting pushed on down river though. a lot of rambling, hope it helps out someone.


----------



## ManitouDan

look111 said:


> fished greenup today. struggled a bit, caught 3 hybrids and 3 white bass. water is still slowly dropping. not sure but there may be a problem with the rail leading down to the lower level and along the lower level. there is a cable that looks like it may be holding part of it in place. you can see that the rail has been bent out towards the river. won't know how bad it is or if it will affect where we fish til water gets lower. if anyone has any info to share please do. the crews are busy removing debris from behind the gates or trap door. been a lot removed so far don't know how much more there is. it is getting pushed on down river though. a lot of rambling, hope it helps out someone.


LOOK 111- We you fishing right up against the lock , or at least as far up as you can get ? I was there on my bike about 8am and there were 2 guys fishing there and a man and woman fishing down at the end of the walkway . I saw both hook up in the 10 min I watched them fish .


----------



## look111

ManitouDan said:


> LOOK 111- We you fishing right up against the lock , or at least as far up as you can get ? I was there on my bike about 8am and there were 2 guys fishing there and a man and woman fishing down at the end of the walkway . I saw both hook up in the 10 min I watched them fish .


No I didn't get there til about 2:30 today.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Dan, that was me and my buddy out on the concrete pad. Catfishing with nightcrawlers worked best, but most were 1-3 pounds. We only caught 2 hybrids over 6lbs. and the usual dose of drum, when you fish crawlers on the bottom. We did catch a few small hybrids on the ice colored fluke with the paddle tail.


----------



## Daveo76

ManitouDan said:


> Rick -- you want to fish tomorrow ? I'll launch my boat if you do .





Daveo76 said:


> We catch an ungodly amount of Blues long casting 2 oz spoons for wipers. Look with a good blue there and one on a small stickbait. We catch them in the current and it's like trying to reel a tree in. So they hit artificial really well.


Good thing we dont have much hsir on our bscks!!. Surry for the spelling, but White Bass, Saugers and WIPERS will be caught because they areclose to shore


----------



## Cw606

Going down tomorrow to see if any skipjack are running. Will report when I get back.


----------



## horsedrj

Cw606 said:


> Going down tomorrow to see if any skipjack are running. Will report when I get back.


There's a few skippers being caught below the dam


----------



## Cw606

No skips today had several roll on the hook but no hook ups. Water looks great


----------



## Daveo76

Won't be down the next week. My mother died today ( Sunday ) and I'll more tha likely be in Logan for the week. Fish right against the wall and the coffer dam


----------



## look111

went down for a couple of hours this evening. upper walkway had a good crowd on it and the lower walkway is still under water. found a spot further down a bit and Ky Randy and myself had fun with the white bass. besides the white bass we caught a couple sauger, crappie and a lg mouth bass. a good way to kill a couple of hours. water clarity is good but still quite a bit of debris floating around from where they are cleaning backside of gates.


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> Won't be down the next week. My mother died today ( Sunday ) and I'll more tha likely be in Logan for the week. Fish right against ath wall and the coffer dam


sorry to hear about your mom. condolences to you and your family. take care.


----------



## terryit3

Daveo76 said:


> Won't be down the next week. My mother died today ( Sunday ) and I'll more tha likely be in Logan for the week. Fish right against ath wall and the coffer dam


I'm sorry for your loss Dave. Take Care


----------



## Whitemw

Fished Sunday from 11 till 5 not a fish ... Bottom fisherman were doing great against the wall using Nightcrawler's . skip jacks are running caught a few with a sabaiki rig for cut bait... If you weren't on the wall then most likely you didn't do well.. Did do quite well Saturday for white bass an hybrids (not at Greenup) 
It was just good getting out wish I coulda saw some of the OGF family there.. 
Dave you and your family are in my Prayers sorry for your loss buddy you take care


----------



## look111

Whitemw said:


> Fished Sunday from 11 till 5 not a fish ... Bottom fisherman were doing great against the wall using Nightcrawler's . skip jacks are running caught a few with a sabaiki rig for cut bait... If you weren't on the wall then most likely you didn't do well.. Did do quite well Saturday for white bass an hybrids (not at Greenup)
> It was just good getting out wish I coulda saw some of the OGF family there..
> Dave you and your family are in my Prayers sorry for your loss buddy you take care


hate that I missed you Malik. had some things pop up outta nowhere early Sunday morning and afternoon. I did finally make it down Sunday evening and fished about two hours. hopefully we'll see you on your next trip.


----------



## Cw606

Thanks for the update, im going tomorrow morning after skipjacks will report when i get back


----------



## Cw606

Decent trip caught 11 skips. Dave sorry for your loss sir


----------



## look111

went down this evening for about two hours. the lower walkway is above water and fishable, just an inch or so rolls up onto it because of the turbines. had an ok evening. caught 5 hybrids. socialized with some buddies and just had a relaxing outing.


----------



## fishercreekrick

Cw606 said:


> Decent trip caught 11 skips. Dave sorry for your loss sir





Daveo76 said:


> Won't be down the next week. My mother died today ( Sunday ) and I'll more tha likely be in Logan for the week. Fish right against ath wall and the coffer dam


Sorry to here that Dave sorry for your loss. wish I could get off work to do some fishing with you guys just I'm still in Lexington working 6-12s for another year hope to see you on the water soon


----------



## yarmo

Went this morning with my dad and my wife. Once the shiners showed up, we did quite well. I caught 15-20, my wife caught around a dozen, and as usual, dad caught more than any of us. Most were 3-5 pound hybrids. We were fishing lower walkway close to coffer dam. I did see several people catching skipjacks on the rocks. The only bad part was one of dads rods was stolen by a group of young guys fishing near us. Didn't realize it until they had left.


----------



## surfstriker

Yarmo what did you catch them on?


----------



## look111

yarmo said:


> Went this morning with my dad and my wife. Once the shiners showed up, we did quite well. I caught 15-20, my wife caught around a dozen, and as usual, dad caught more than any of us. Most were 3-5 pound hybrids. We were fishing lower walkway close to coffer dam. I did see several people catching skipjacks on the rocks. The only bad part was one of dads rods was stolen by a group of young guys fishing near us. Didn't realize it until they had left.


the bite was good pretty much all day yarmo. I don't know what time you left but I didn't get there til just after 6 pm. The fish were still biting when I left just before 9 pm. hopefully it stays good for a while. thanks for the morning report.


----------



## yarmo

Caught everything on shiners


----------



## yarmo

Look111, we left at about 1. I'm glad to hear that they were still hitting this evening.


----------



## Cw606

Skipjack fished from 6am to 730 caught one pretty slow morning. Didn't see any good fish caught. Gonna try again early next week before the rain.


----------



## Daveo76

Cw606 said:


> Skipjack fished from 6am to 730 caught one pretty slow morning. Didn't see any good fish caught. Gonna try again early next week before the rain.


Yarmo,,,, we will find who stole the tackle. We can outlast sitting on the rocks than they can fish!!So I should be able to get in on the fun Saturday,, unless Tyler keeps sending me pics of the big ones he already has!! Catch a fish in the desert


----------



## yarmo

Dave, I know we will find those guys. Just a matter of time. I think Dad said that him and Ty are going down there Monday morning. I hope to be there as well. And you are right, Ty and dad both can catch fish in a mud puddle.


----------



## look111

went down about 5pm today. I was late to the party. the hybrids and white bass were stacked in close most of the day but a quick storm rolled through and ended it. I got to see the before pictures and there were no after pictures. stayed til about 8pm and ended up catching 8 fish, all different kinds and none with any size to them.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I had been wondering how this season would pan out after all the monsoons....i been watchin the water legels for some time now and almost went this past saturday but chose to goto y'ville lake instead for some largemouth action-HUGE MISTAKE!! Whenever the parking lot was in view-i wish i would have went to the dam instead :-/ HUGE tournament going on and the lot was as full as i have ever seen it :-/ I still managed to catch a few short fish but i KNOW i wud have done better below the dam. Anyway, i put fresh line on my river reels, which i havent even caught a fish on after all the work ive done to em :-/ Im gonna try an get down there after work one day this week before the best of it passes me by. How is the bite in the afternoons like? Say around 3:30-4pm or the evening bite for that matter??


----------



## Cw606

Caught 9 skipjacks this morning, ppl was catching hybrids about every cast when the river shiners moved in. Water down pretty far, skips are very slow.


----------



## look111

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> I had been wondering how this season would pan out after all the monsoons....i been watchin the water legels for some time now and almost went this past saturday but chose to goto y'ville lake instead for some largemouth action-HUGE MISTAKE!! Whenever the parking lot was in view-i wish i would have went to the dam instead :-/ HUGE tournament going on and the lot was as full as i have ever seen it :-/ I still managed to catch a few short fish but i KNOW i wud have done better below the dam. Anyway, i put fresh line on my river reels, which i havent even caught a fish on after all the work ive done to em :-/ Im gonna try an get down there after work one day this week before the best of it passes me by. How is the bite in the afternoons like? Say around 3:30-4pm or the evening bite for that matter??


most of my trips have been evening so far. the bite had been good up until end of last week. I just found it a lot harder to catch many. it's starting to be crowded too. like yarmo said, at certain times of the day (earlier) you can get into them good. I'm gonna ride out this rough stretch and maybe the evenings will turn on again soon. good luck whenever you choose to go.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

look111 said:


> most of my trips have been evening so far. the bite had been good up until end of last week. I just found it a lot harder to catch many. it's starting to be crowded too. like yarmo said, at certain times of the day (earlier) you can get into them good. I'm gonna ride out this rough stretch and maybe the evenings will turn on again soon. good luck whenever you choose to go.


Hey thanx look111 b seein you soon & dave-sorry about your loss....


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Hey thanx look111 b seein you soon & dave-sorry about your loss....


Hey-it was good to see u again look111, my timing wasnt exactly perfect on catchin a bunch of fish but the water sure looked good compared to when i normally get down there for the feeding frenzy. Hope you guys got into them after me an my partner left. Sluggo was talkin bout headin to the byrd before long to chase after em up there as well


----------



## look111

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Hey-it was good to see u again look111, my timing wasnt exactly perfect on catchin a bunch of fish but the water sure looked good compared to when i normally get down there for the feeding frenzy. Hope you guys got into them after me an my partner left. Sluggo was talkin bout headin to the byrd before long to chase after em up there as well


it never got right. glad you and your friend made it down too. it's gonna get better soon though. if you get a chance check out sluggo's video from Sunday. it is a good one.


----------



## look111

don't understand why there aren't many posting from Greenup?!! the last couple of weeks each time I went the place is packed. the shiners are so thick that everyone is using them to catch fish. 1-2 oz sinkers and a hook carolina rigged. fish are being caught most of each day. i'm hearing some times are better than others. I went a couple of hours today, ended up catching 8 hybrids. stuck with the artificial soft plastics. I saw some really nice hybrids taken out of there while I was there. I saw a lot of fish caught, share the love. the shiners were so thick i saw guys literally take like a 4 foot handled dip net and dip up however many they wanted. better get on it while it's hot. my biggest two were 6+ pounders. I used my light combo to make it more entertaining for myself. medium light rod with 6# test Mr. Crappie line. had a blast. area i'm talking about is the coffer dam and lower walkway. things still aren't quite right on the upper walkway yet.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

look111 said:


> don't understand why there aren't many posting from Greenup?!! the last couple of weeks each time I went the place is packed. the shiners are so thick that everyone is using them to catch fish. 1-2 oz sinkers and a hook carolina rigged. fish are being caught most of each day. i'm hearing some times are better than others. I went a couple of hours today, ended up catching 8 hybrids. stuck with the artificial soft plastics. I saw some really nice hybrids taken out of there while I was there. I saw a lot of fish caught, share the love. the shiners were so thick i saw guys literally take like a 4 foot handled dip net and dip up however many they wanted. better get on it while it's hot. my biggest two were 6+ pounders. I used my light combo to make it more entertaining for myself. medium light rod with 6# test Mr. Crappie line. had a blast. area i'm talking about is the coffer dam and lower walkway. things still aren't quite right on the upper walkway yet.


Dang look111!! Sounds like YOU had a good day, even though you just went for a couple hours. Think this makes up for day before y'day then doesnt it?


----------



## look111

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Dang look111!! Sounds like YOU had a good day, even though you just went for a couple hours. Think this makes up for day before y'day then doesnt it?


yes, this time instead of staying on upper walkway I fished the lower one. I told you I didn't want to be crowded but yesterday I wanted to catch fish more so I was crowded. I mean until the fish start showing up by the wall i'm going to be crowded a bit more lol. got my little fix, had some good conversations and went home happy!! if crowds don't bother you then the fish are there to be had. i'm just wondering why there isn't at least a couple of anglers giving reports. Greenup Dam is no secret, you show up, fish that same stretch as everyone else does and the fish are there or they're not. right now they are there.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

look111 said:


> yes, this time instead of staying on upper walkway I fished the lower one. I told you I didn't want to be crowded but yesterday I wanted to catch fish more so I was crowded. I mean until the fish start showing up by the wall i'm going to be crowded a bit more lol. got my little fix, had some good conversations and went home happy!! if crowds don't bother you then the fish are there to be had. i'm just wondering why there isn't at least a couple of anglers giving reports. Greenup Dam is no secret, you show up, fish that same stretch as everyone else does and the fish are there or they're not. right now they are there.


I got a little tunin to do on one of my reels an i got one of sluggos all laid up-gonna try an get em both done after work today but im gonna be down there sometime this weekend. Maybe this time there wont be no wind so i can throttle up my tuned up shimanos in a fishing situation an get used to that new rod i got last season  Even if the fish arent in the long linin' area, i still like blastin those artificials out there....


----------



## Cw606

Fished this morning 1Skipjack, 2 Bluegill, 1 moon eye. Didn't see much caught, mostly mooneye. Hope the skipjack move in thick soon.


----------



## look111

fished yesterday and it was a banner day!! the shiners were in thick and the fish were on a feeding frenzy. I fished with Sluggo and even though I did well, I know he caught 2 to my 1. I had a 45 min head start. so together we caught 60-70 fish. I caught my 1st smallie and the rest were white bass and hybrids. the pattern is still holding for now too. we fished through the rain and at a little after 5 pm they shut off. I mean it's like they were never there. so by 5:30 I was heading up the hill to leave. don't know how much longer they'll stay in this pattern but if I go and they're biting good i'll continue to post about it.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I went this morning as well-i just fished the upper deck, i wasnt expecting much but was tryin to get used to my new rod and reels. Got there 9-9:30ish-stayed til 12:30. Nuttin but drum on upper walkway. 1.5oz, c-rig, cotton cordell smokey joe stickbait. Caught 2 big drum 5+ #'s and foul hooked 1 or 2 others. Thats all i got, i still had fun


Cw606 said:


> Fished this morning 1Skipjack, 2 Bluegill, 1 moon eye. Didn't see much caught, mostly mooneye. Hope the skipjack move in thick soon.


.


look111 said:


> fished yesterday and it was a banner day!! the shiners were in thick and the fish were on a feeding frenzy. I fished with Sluggo and even though I did well, I know he caught 2 to my 1. I had a 45 min head start. so together we caught 60-70 fish. I caught my 1st smallie and the rest were white bass and hybrids. the pattern is still holding for now too. we fished through the rain and at a little after 5 pm they shut off. I mean it's like they were never there. so by 5:30 I was heading up the hill to leave. don't know how much longer they'll stay in this pattern but if I go and they're biting good i'll continue to post about it.


Congrats on the smallmouth dude. I was there for the morning bite but just fished the upper walkway. I was aware of the bite pattern but im still gettin used to my equipment. NOW, i got my order in for 3oz homemade launchers i got in from texas, that will throw a wrench in the works being used to 2 1/8oz launchers and i dont know if these new launchers will work out or not? Now i got the dilemma of either fishin below the dam or just going to the boat ramp for some more practice? Last season i started this experiment. I was looking to get more distance and i think i have maxed out my abu rockets even with all the mods ive done to them, i hit my casting limit with the abus no matter what i did-its like they would only cast so far for me. I know its mostly casting technique and my technique is crap. Well, i learned how to "supertune" my bass reels with AMAZING results and thought HEY, maybe i can get the biggest shimano low profile baitcaster they make an if i can get the same results supertuning those as i did their smaller siblings that i bass fish with-i might just be able to outgun my tried and triue abu rockets? Since my abus have a synchronized levelwind in them-i figured with the shimanos being non-synchronized, i might just have a chance at getting better distance with them instead of the abus? The shimanos are also alot more comfortable to me and maybe a tad lighter? I have 2 6500 series abu pro rockets that i modified and also the new shimanos are curado 300e's. The shimanos are DEFINATELY alot smoother but they are 6.2:1 gear ratio as opposed to the 5.2:1 of the rockets. Time will tell if the shimanos can hold up at the dam as well as the abus? Anyway, during this experiment, i wanted to see if i could get better distance with the supertuned shimanos that i could with the modified abus----DONE!! Same rod/line/payload. Abus are taking a nap now. Then actual distance....sore arms/shoulders/back. Talked to fishermen i work with that arent into distance and they called B.S on me and suggested football field for accurate measurement--DONE, to small, not enough room. I did get 2 guys that i work with to try a little supertuning-and they were impressed with their equipment, so i know this stuff works. I started setting my own goals then...back to the boat ramp for practice. We have barge traffic down there to. Bet i could lay one up on the deck---DONE!! He ran off with my launcher  
Last was totally spool or throw all the line completely off the reels, took some practice but DONE  That hurts, need better technique and a rod more suitable for the distance im throwing. Ordered a new rod and im still getting used to it. I think it might be heavier action than i need :-( 
Anyway, my furthest cast according to my calculations is 400+ feet with i believe 3oz? I havent practiced anymore since last year but since the season is here, im findin it hard to fish and not going for distance  The couple of times i been fishing at the dam-even though this pattern isnt here yet-im still trying to dial in my equipment in a fishing situation, which they have never been in I do knkw that my reels are smoother than my rockets and can cast farther-they dont hold as much line as the rockets but who uses all of it anyway  The shimanos have a higher gear ratio but i might b aboe to alter that if i absolutely find it necessary? The shimanos dont have the drag pressure either compared to the abus but do you really need that much? 
Sorry to be so long winded but if any of you guys want better performance out of your reels-there are a couple things you can do for next to nothing as far as cost and you CAN DEFINATELY see/feel/notice the difference!!!! This has all been an experiment/experience for me and it also benefits anyone who likes to fish by being able to work on your own stuff and see EXACTLY how these machines work For the naysayers out there-believe it or not, all the reels could use a little tuning because they are cookie cutter equipment and ALL have imperfections that the manufacturers leave in there because its not cost effective to put so much more work than they have to in them during the assembly process :-/ But this doesnt mean you cant correct that  
I have heard stories by some that they can cast ALL the line off their reels but i neger ever seen it or even thought i could do it. It took a while but its nit impossible and when i actually did it-that threw my fishing a curve ball because my priorities had changed and im still hungry for distance  Its as addictive as fishing is to me 
Now i got these homemade 3oz launchers i ordered from texas and all i can think about is catchin another barge at the boat ramp  
So far i have spooled: 50e shimano chronarch-200e chronarch-300e curado-all shimanos, no more than 3oz payload, no less than 2 1/8oz payload, no bait, no lure but this is strictly for distance. If memory serves-line is 50e(power pro 20or30#, 300e(trilene big game 15&20#) the 200e's (trilene 12#). I been throwing trilene for distance because its cheap and pretty good line for fishing and doesnt hurt the pockets so bad when you get 1 bad cast There are ALOT more variables when castint like that. Its alot of fun an if u ever shoot for distance an see me at the ashland boat ramp-have a chat Think i might go today. I got those new launchers an even though they are heavier than the flexcoats, theyre also less aerodynamic??


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Just got bak from boat ramp-rain started an i got tired of casting. Good thing-prolly was gonna hurt myself shimano curado 300e/trilene big game 15#....started practicing with 3oz pyramid, cracked off. Loaded up with 20# big game-dropped to 2oz trolling weight-cracking off rattled me a little. Experimented with different length dropper til i got where i wanted to be and started slinging the flexcoat launcher. Couldnt spool it with just 2oz. Moved bak upto 3oz pyramid to get used to the weight in case of another crak off-didnt want to lose one of my new launchers Oh, forgot-when i was hittin good distance with flexcoat launcher and calming my nerves a bit, i was watching for boat traffic but on one of my casts i didnt see the bass boat headed upstream to get his boat out after i had already thrown about 250feet of line off my reel-launcher still bobbin in the water-i reeled like crazy but couldnt get it in quick enough with all that slack out there-needless to say his lower unit/prop got ahold of my line and he was starting to spool me-once he throttled back and my line stopped peelin off, i bit my line in half-to bad for the launcher. I met the guy at the ramp an told him wat i done an offered assistance to get the line out of the prop(an it WAS in there) he told me he didnt know he was that close an i told him he wasnt no big deal an someone fishin got my launcher when it floated into him  
Anyway, moved to 3oz an started sendin it on its way hit good marks and got used to the payload, then taxi'd out the new launcher Thought it might not travel as well as the flexcoats but turns out the extra weight actually compensated for its less aerodynamic profile compared to the flexcoats long story short-i spooled 120yds off the shimano dumping the entire spool a barge did get in my sights but i couldnt birdie up on the deck:-/ Musta used 15# test wen i did that last year i had 4oz in my casting bag but i have to start all over again wen changing the weight of the payload by re adjusting 6pin brake weights/centrifugal cast knob and dropper length an i was to tired to start that all over again and also seeing the storm heading up river towards me. I was using my new 12' 3-7oz carolina cast pro rod an it loads ok with 3oz but i bet its sweet spot is 4 or better but that wud be the top end of my spectrum and i have little to no experience with that kind of weight rattles me from the get go no doubt the rod can handle that kind of weight but my inexperience tells me that i cant. I respooled twice-once after crack off and again after catchin a bass boat Nice to have a portable line spooling station and battery operated line stripper handy 
So today just 360feet but learned a little about dropper length-the heavier the payload-i was gettin better distance with a shorter dropper and vice versa for lighter payloads to load the rod better for me anyway....


----------



## look111

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Just got bak from boat ramp-rain started an i got tired of casting. Good thing-prolly was gonna hurt myself shimano curado 300e/trilene big game 15#....started practicing with 3oz pyramid, cracked off. Loaded up with 20# big game-dropped to 2oz trolling weight-cracking off rattled me a little. Experimented with different length dropper til i got where i wanted to be and started slinging the flexcoat launcher. Couldnt spool it with just 2oz. Moved bak upto 3oz pyramid to get used to the weight in case of another crak off-didnt want to lose one of my new launchers Oh, forgot-when i was hittin good distance with flexcoat launcher and calming my nerves a bit, i was watching for boat traffic but on one of my casts i didnt see the bass boat headed upstream to get his boat out after i had already thrown about 250feet of line off my reel-launcher still bobbin in the water-i reeled like crazy but couldnt get it in quick enough with all that slack out there-needless to say his lower unit/prop got ahold of my line and he was starting to spool me-once he throttled back and my line stopped peelin off, i bit my line in half-to bad for the launcher. I met the guy at the ramp an told him wat i done an offered assistance to get the line out of the prop(an it WAS in there) he told me he didnt know he was that close an i told him he wasnt no big deal an someone fishin got my launcher when it floated into him
> Anyway, moved to 3oz an started sendin it on its way hit good marks and got used to the payload, then taxi'd out the new launcher Thought it might not travel as well as the flexcoats but turns out the extra weight actually compensated for its less aerodynamic profile compared to the flexcoats long story short-i spooled 120yds off the shimano dumping the entire spool a barge did get in my sights but i couldnt birdie up on the deck:-/ Musta used 15# test wen i did that last year i had 4oz in my casting bag but i have to start all over again wen changing the weight of the payload by re adjusting 6pin brake weights/centrifugal cast knob and dropper length an i was to tired to start that all over again and also seeing the storm heading up river towards me. I was using my new 12' 3-7oz carolina cast pro rod an it loads ok with 3oz but i bet its sweet spot is 4 or better but that wud be the top end of my spectrum and i have little to no experience with that kind of weight rattles me from the get go no doubt the rod can handle that kind of weight but my inexperience tells me that i cant. I respooled twice-once after crack off and again after catchin a bass boat Nice to have a portable line spooling station and battery operated line stripper handy
> So today just 360feet but learned a little about dropper length-the heavier the payload-i was gettin better distance with a shorter dropper and vice versa for lighter payloads to load the rod better for me anyway....


sounds like you're on to something. if you get those distances once you start fishing, there will be no "they are out too far" for you lol. hope you get it the way you want and we see you on the banks soon.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

look111 said:


> sounds like you're on to something. if you get those distances once you start fishing, there will be no "they are out too far" for you lol. hope you get it the way you want and we see you on the banks soon.


Thanx look111-im kinda new to the distance game, never took it to seriously til i supertuned my bass fishin reels. I started on my oldest reel to see if it really made a noticeable difference-i was floored. I bought all new reels in my bass line up one at a time and supertuned each one before i ever used them. Thats a whole heap of testament of how well this stuff works when your are COMPLETELY disassembling a 200+ dollar reel right outta the box. I have like 6 of them now and a whole lotta work went into them. They are waaaay better than factory now. EVERYONE can benefit to the supertuning-makes your reel operate alot smoother than it ever did even new, and the more you use them-the better they get. 
The new launchers might be better than the flexcoats? Not for sure yet-to early to tell but at 3oz each-just the weight of the launcher alone takes a little to get used to. I found out about them reading on the internet about tail race stripers/wipers. Denneson dam rings a bell, they use similiar rigs/equipment there as well but a local i think makes these launchers an sells alot of em. Pretty simple to make. If they are worth the trouble-i will make my own. They need to be field tested first-like i said the extra weight changes the dynamics of my casting. Like sluggo says-the easiest way to "get out there" is with a big spinnin outfit-but i havent had enough of the baitcasters yet. Talk about a challenge!! One wrong move or overcompensation with adjusting the reel or your casting form and C-R-A-C-K-O-F-F!!! Niw that is a challenge. But all this work is supposed to make me a better caster and get out further and teach myself better form. I wud like to be able to spool the reel consistantly and without being to sore afterwards


----------



## look111

went down for a few hours and they're still there. I stopped fishing just after 4:30 pm. I ended up with 15 hybrids, 4 white bass and 1-18" walleye. the walleye was a nice bonus, one of two fish caught before I quit. we are about 2 1/2-3 weeks into this pattern. I have a question for anyone, is it possible that the fish has stuffed themselves with shiners for 3 weeks straight that it becomes easier to catch them with artificial lures? only reason I ask is, the last few trips I noticed those using live bait were catching fewer fish. like yesterday, i'm between two folks using live bait, only 1 fish was caught but I caught fish constantly. I was thinking it was that my lure being different triggered a reaction bite. can someone please tell me if that's possible. only thing my lure matched was the size of the bait fish. all helpful answers are appreciated.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

look111 said:


> went down for a few hours and they're still there. I stopped fishing just after 4:30 pm. I ended up with 15 hybrids, 4 white bass and 1-18" walleye. the walleye was a nice bonus, one of two fish caught before I quit. we are about 2 1/2-3 weeks into this pattern. I have a question for anyone, is it possible that the fish has stuffed themselves with shiners for 3 weeks straight that it becomes easier to catch them with artificial lures? only reason I ask is, the last few trips I noticed those using live bait were catching fewer fish. like yesterday, i'm between two folks using live bait, only 1 fish was caught but I caught fish constantly. I was thinking it was that my lure being different triggered a reaction bite. can someone please tell me if that's possible. only thing my lure matched was the size of the bait fish. all helpful answers are appreciated.


Look111-i have noticed this also years ago when i went down there to catch alot of fish. At the time i was using a super fluke junior. And yes you can outfish lige bait at times. I think its extremely neat if the water is clear enough for you to see the whole show as it goes down. I wondered the same thing as you when i witnessed numerous strikes/takes when i purposly worked my fluke alongside a school of shiners and even though my pearl white fluke wasnt an EXACT copy of the shiners-they took my fluke even though they had their choice of all those REAL shiners I guess its survival of the fittest and the weakest/sickest ones get eaten first because they arent exactly acting right. If you havent witnessed it by now-wait til the water is darn near crystal clear and if you can track your lure back to the bank(less turbid water). You will be REALLY amazed when the shiner are following your lure back to the bank-and not just a few shiner-im talking a WHOLE SCHOOL-like 50-100 shiner following your offering like you are the pied piper.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> went down for a few hours and they're still there. I stopped fishing just after 4:30 pm. I ended up with 15 hybrids, 4 white bass and 1-18" walleye. the walleye was a nice bonus, one of two fish caught before I quit. we are about 2 1/2-3 weeks into this pattern. I have a question for anyone, is it possible that the fish has stuffed themselves with shiners for 3 weeks straight that it becomes easier to catch them with artificial lures? only reason I ask is, the last few trips I noticed those using live bait were catching fewer fish. like yesterday, i'm between two folks using live bait, only 1 fish was caught but I caught fish constantly. I was thinking it was that my lure being different triggered a reaction bite. can someone please tell me if that's possible. only thing my lure matched was the size of the bait fish. all helpful answers are appreciated.


 I think that they will still stuff themselves. Were they people you outfished fishing on the bottom? You've seen folks fishing on bottom when the fish are busting on top !! Of course a lure that looks different from the shiners would probably look like a delicacy!! You know I like the small plastics and crappie jigs. Is anyone using Red Fins yet??


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Daveo76 said:


> I think that they will still stuff themselves. Were they people you outfished fishing on the bottom? You've seen folks fishing on bottom when the fish are busting on top !! Of course a lure that looks different from the shiners would probably look like a delicacy!! You know I like the small plastics and crappie jigs. Is anyone using Red Fins yet??


Good to hear from ya dave. Havent really seen anybody doing the artificial on the upper deck the last couple times i been there but thats ALL i was doing-not with the red fins but with a c-rig stick bait. I kept bumping bait or most likely big drum in the "gut" because thats all i was catchin-big drum. I knew there was fish to be caught around the coffer dam but like i was telling look111, i just cant help myself with a new surf rod and supertuned reel Wait til you see these new launchers i ordered from texas dude They are 3oz!!!!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Good to hear from ya dave. Havent really seen anybody doing the artificial on the upper deck the last couple times i been there but thats ALL i was doing-not with the red fins but with a c-rig stick bait. I kept bumping bait or most likely big drum in the "gut" because thats all i was catchin-big drum. I knew there was fish to be caught around the coffer dam but like i was telling look111, i just cant help myself with a new surf rod and supertuned reel Wait til you see these new launchers i ordered from texas dude They are 3oz!!!!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> View attachment 186291


I should of posted a pic of it right next to a flexcoat launcher


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> I should of posted a pic of it right next to a flexcoat launcher


These will be easy to make if they pan out ok. All they are is a rainbow plastics slip float/3oz trolling sinker/a bead and some leader wire but i believe they are thru wite so they beat the flexcoats already. But im interrested in the 3oz deal


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> I think that they will still stuff themselves. Were they people you outfished fishing on the bottom? You've seen folks fishing on bottom when the fish are busting on top !! Of course a lure that looks different from the shiners would probably look like a delicacy!! You know I like the small plastics and crappie jigs. Is anyone using Red Fins yet??


Hey Dave glad to hear from you, hoping all is well with you. Your correct the live baiters were on the bottom straight down below our feet. I let out 6'-8' of line and swung into the current running along the walkway. Sometimes they'd hit on the initial drop and sometimes it would stop sinking, i'd let it sit there jig it once or twice and they'd hit it. 3" pearl sluggo, as it tore I would bite off the bad part and continue catching them. They would hit until it was under 2". Can't wait to see you at the dam. So far feeding pattern has been from 11am-5pm approximately. Also they move back in about 1/2 hour before dusk. Found that out talking to another fisherman.


----------



## Doctor

Are there any Skipjacks in at Greenup right now I might come down on Thursday if there are reports that they're in there.....thanks...........Doc


----------



## look111

Doctor said:


> Are there any Skipjacks in at Greenup right now I might come down on Thursday if there are reports that they're in there.....thanks...........Doc


yes as of yesterday they were still catching them. I'm guessing they have been catching them the last couple of weeks. not sure the numbers, I occasionally glance towards the rocks and will see some being caught. hope this helps.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> yes as of yesterday they were still catching them. I'm guessing they have been catching them the last couple of weeks. not sure the numbers, I occasionally glance towards the rocks and will see some being caught. hope this helps.


_Lewis, don't forget that superglue on the leadheads._


----------



## Cw606

Doctor said:


> Are there any Skipjacks in at Greenup right now I might come down on Thursday if there are reports that they're in there.....thanks...........Doc


Been kinda slow 3 of us caught a total of 23. Last Tuesday was the best, been hit or miss.


----------



## look111

fished this afternoon. there was about 4-5 inches of water on the lower walkway when I got there, probably a foot when I left. hopefully it's down by this weekend. saw a whole lot of skip jack caught today, from arrival to my leaving. as I said before there are some as long as 14-15". I'm still using a 1/4 oz jighead with a 3" sluggo on it, smoke/shad color today. ended up with 9 hybrids, biggest 5#, 15 white bass and 1 huge drum. also a lot of bait around, I saw river shiners, shad and skip jack. also know that it is crowded. a lot of folks getting skip jacks now.


----------



## yarmo

Look111, the water started going down after you left. By the I left ( around 530), the water had started going down. It was barely over lower walkway. The fishing really slowed down too. It was great to finally meet you, btw. I am thinking of trying it again in the morning. Gonna be a lot cooler weather. It may shut the fish off, I don't know...


----------



## look111

yarmo said:


> Look111, the water started going down after you left. By the I left ( around 530), the water had started going down. It was barely over lower walkway. The fishing really slowed down too. It was great to finally meet you, btw. I am thinking of trying it again in the morning. Gonna be a lot cooler weather. It may shut the fish off, I don't know...


good meeting you too yarmo. glad to hear the water is dropping again. hate to hear the fish slowed down. not sure if i'm going to try for tomorrow or friday. definitely want to sneak 1 more in before the holiday weekend starts. good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Cw606

look111 said:


> good meeting you too yarmo. glad to hear the water is dropping again. hate to hear the fish slowed down. not sure if i'm going to try for tomorrow or friday. definitely want to sneak 1 more in before the holiday weekend starts. good luck tomorrow.


I must have missed the skipjack i was there early 5am to 10 am. Caught 11


----------



## yarmo

Cw, I got there between 930 and 10 myself. The folks I talked to said that the bait had just started running. That's about the same time that I've noticed them showing up my last few times I've been down there.


----------



## Cw606

yarmo said:


> Cw, I got there between 930 and 10 myself. The folks I talked to said that the bait had just started running. That's about the same time that I've noticed them showing up my last few times I've been down there.



Thanks for the info


----------



## Daveo76

Cw606 said:


> Thanks for the info


Well guys, I was browsing around the site, and these Greenup Dam threads are not listed in the most views or most replies and we have 8,000 already this year. What? about 40,000 views the last 2 years? I guess we are invisible here in Southern Ohio


----------



## Daveo76

_Yarmo, if the shiners are that thick, the skippies should be between the coffer dam and the sidewalk. I remember last year , I would fish for whites and hybrids , letting the lure just sweep along the coffer dam, no casting, just letting enough line out to swing it by , and was using a 16th oz leadhead and the skippies would hit it 3 out of 4 times. I had to put on a heavier jig to get below the skipjacks and it was game on. Most folks who do it like that let their lure just stay still at the end of the for a couple minutes for nothing. I just let it go by and resume the swing all over again.Some times they will hit right in front of you. The whites and skippies chasing them have a tendancy to get you wet. That damn Tyler had to send a picture to me on Facebook. I should be able to start fishing around the first, funeral drained me. I have to catch up with Look111. He's learned how to fish just about every way there. I think we've created a monster!!_


----------



## BASSunlimited

Hi there guys, I'm going to be visiting my brother in Columbus this weekend and wanted to swing by the dam this Saturday. I was wondering what kind of rods and setup you guys usually use down there for the hybrids? Like surf rods or just your typical every day fishing rod. I usually fish the nc dam and do just fine with the regular 7' med heavy action rod, tossing stick bait and top water lures. Thanks ahead of time for any info. Maybe I'll see you guys down there if everything goes as plan.


----------



## Doctor

Thanks for the reply guys on the bait, I'm too old to combat fish so I'll be in my boat trying for them if you see a 24 foot SeaArk out in the middle of the river give me a wave I'll be in it tracking them down, thanks again Doc


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I dont guess i missed the BIG BITE this season since we had the spring "blow out", but im wondering if the big hybrids are gonna schedule a "blitz" like they do almost regularly every season? Nkw that i hear about the skippys shiwing up makes me think that if they were gonna make an appearance they would have already done so? Im not much of a summer fisherman below the dam because experience tells me that when the temps get real hot-first you get the annual skipjack run, shortly after followed by the annual gar rally. By then thise rocks and the sidewalk "charge up" during the day and along with the sun beaming in your face by noon-it starts to feel like "work". 
I really enjoy the spring feeding frenzy an usually call it quits around the second or so week in june-by then it starts to get a little uncomfortable for me an i spend the summer layin out in my boat at the lake where a quick dip keeps me goin. I was really hopin to break in my new rod/reel this season but so far all the "tugs" i been gettin on my hybrid out fit are from big drum :-/. 
Oh well, i need the casting practice anyway.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

BASSunlimited said:


> Hi there guys, I'm going to be visiting my brother in Columbus this weekend and wanted to swing by the dam this Saturday. I was wondering what kind of rods and setup you guys usually use down there for the hybrids? Like surf rods or just your typical every day fishing rod. I usually fish the nc dam and do just fine with the regular 7' med heavy action rod, tossing stick bait and top water lures. Thanks ahead of time for any info. Maybe I'll see you guys down there if everything goes as plan.


Sounds like you got some experience in these matters bro, fishin at one of the other dams. From the reports above and from what ive witnessed so far this season-in order to have the best time and catch a bunch of fish-offerings have been on the "small" side and fish are bunching up in the area of the "coffer dam" (half moon steel sea wall) with light outfits. I have witnessed this while i been down there while im practicing my swing on the upper deck (sidewalk/walkway closest to the dam). 
I bet if you mention this site if ur luck isnt fairing so well to a few of the locals down there-they would be more than happy to help you out-you never know?? Maybe a return favor would be merrited if the greenup crowd ever wanted some help at the nc dam 
They are a good bunch below greenup and this site is helpin to tighten em up and share info-you know anyone/everyone can use good info to help with better presentations to them slimy buggers.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Doctor said:


> Thanks for the reply guys on the bait, I'm too old to combat fish so I'll be in my boat trying for them if you see a 24 foot SeaArk out in the middle of the river give me a wave I'll be in it tracking them down, thanks again Doc


Ur never to old Its not to hard to get to the "good" spots down there so long as you stick to the sidewalk and the coffer dam area isnt as congested with rocks compared to the treacherous bank. 
Ive never had my boat below the dam once it was all "quarantined off", they got new restrictions now which went into effecf a couple of seasons ago that i dont knkw the boundaries of except for u can fish the bullnose of the long lock wall while yielding to barge traffic and no access to the wall other than casting range. Wish i could have had my boat when there wasnt so many restrictions in the hayday:-/ I heard all kinds of stories about that :-( 
Now, there can be some steep fines if they choose to enforce the rules down there :-/. Last weekend i was down there and a pontoon boat was well within the restricted zone-i have a buddy who was issued a ticket cause the fuzz "glassed" his numbers an the fine was like 175bonez. So i dont consider puttin my boat in down there anyway. Besides the bank is all i know down there an i think when the fish are in there, the odds can be in my favor as opposed to havin a boat out there-i wud still like to be abke to get my boat out in that channel and fish that wall :-/. 
Anyway, b careful out there and stay legal-nobody likes a ticket:-/ Post how you do out there if you dont mind and i WILL b watching for ya but not watching out for ya like i/we could if you were fishin with the rest of the greenup gang 
Good luck bro


----------



## BASSunlimited

Thanks ripoffwhitey for the help. I just wasn't really sure if I needed to bring a 12 ft rod to launch the lure our there, but reading through the thread seems like you don't really need to cast it out too far, so I can leave the big rod at home. And if you guys ever stop up by the nc dam I'm gladly don't mind helping out either, even tho I'm not the best or most experience guy there. There's always a lot of good people at all the dams I've been to on the river. Hopefully you get that swing in there.


----------



## yarmo

Doc, we're you down there today? When I was leaving, I saw a big sea ark on a trailer in the parking lot. It was an awesome rig!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

BASSunlimited said:


> Thanks ripoffwhitey for the help. I just wasn't really sure if I needed to bring a 12 ft rod to launch the lure our there, but reading through the thread seems like you don't really need to cast it out too far, so I can leave the big rod at home. And if you guys ever stop up by the nc dam I'm gladly don't mind helping out either, even tho I'm not the best or most experience guy there. There's always a lot of good people at all the dams I've been to on the river. Hopefully you get that swing in there.


Never hurts to bring a BIG stick. Last season i got new gear-i got washed out due to hig water then, cudnt really get a good swing in because i had to wade out up my thighs  Was hopin this season wud b different an i could use the new BIG gear to make things easier/more enjoyable for me-to bad the river was way higher this season:-/. Hasnt stopped me from practicing my swing though i was castin upto about 450' last year with my old stuff-was hopin to beat that distance this year as well as hook up with some fish on this stuff. I have caught a couple big drum down there so far, but not any of the drag burnin hybies im usually after:-/. 
Anywho, im havin fun practicin at the ashland boat ramp tryin to hook a few barges like i did last year but i got a new learning curve with the new stick Thinkin maybe im under powering my new rod, i just start to load the thing with 3oz and i just got in some 3oz launchers shipped in from texas(see pic in previous post).
Now if i lived near a beach-i wud probably have this stuff figured out bu now and have a better swing-oh well, practice makes perfect right??
Some of the guys that fish greenup are terrible medicine for gear and bait monkeys!!!!


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> _Yarmo, if the shiners are that thick, the skippies should be between the coffer dam and the sidewalk. I remember last year , I would fish for whites and hybrids , letting the lure just sweep along the coffer dam, no casting, just letting enough line out to swing it by , and was using a 16th oz leadhead and the skippies would hit it 3 out of 4 times. I had to put on a heavier jig to get below the skipjacks and it was game on. Most folks who do it like that let their lure just stay still at the end of the for a couple minutes for nothing. I just let it go by and resume the swing all over again.Some times they will hit right in front of you. The whites and skippies chasing them have a tendancy to get you wet. That damn Tyler had to send a picture to me on Facebook. I should be able to start fishing around the first, funeral drained me. I have to catch up with Look111. He's learned how to fish just about every way there. I think we've created a monster!!_


now Dave you know the river has a way of keeping us grounded. yesterday bait fish everywhere, had a banner day fishing. today could hardly find a shiner, luckily caught 5 total. a few guys mentioned no sun all day could be why and also looking at the graphs greenup and r.c. byrd have been up and down the last few days. like two feet up and two feet down. did see a nice bluecat and hybrid caught while I was there. a young angler and his grandfather teamed up on a 12# blue and I think the grandson caught the 8# hybrid himself. here are those pictures. hopefully conditions improve this weekend.


----------



## Doctor

yarmo said:


> Doc, we're you down there today? When I was leaving, I saw a big sea ark on a trailer in the parking lot. It was an awesome rig!


Yes we were down there fished in the boat most of the day got one Skipjack, last two hours we put the boat on the trailer then fished off the rocks, Skipjacks blowing up on Minners but we couldn't hook them up even tried the minner under a float trick. That was my rig in the lot thanks for the comment ..........Doc


----------



## Daveo76

Doctor said:


> Yes we were down there fished in the boat most of the day got one Skipjack, last two hours we put the boat on the trailer then fished off the rocks, Skipjacks blowing up on Minners but we couldn't hook them up even tried the minner under a float trick. That was my rig in the lot thanks for the comment ..........Doc


----------



## Daveo76

Made it to the dam about noon, fished long casting for awhile and nothing going on. Fished the sidewalks and the coffer dam. Caught 10 Whites, 2 Drums and 7 Hybrids. Good to fish with Sluggo again. We were using small plastics ( as usual). Earlier in the day, they were catching some decent shovelheads from the lower sidewalk on shiners. Not a bad trip for the first one this spring !!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Daveo76 said:


> Made it to the dam about noon, fished long casting for awhile and nothing going on. Fished the sidewalks and the coffer dam. Caught 10 Whites, 2 Drums and 7 Hybrids. Good to fish with Sluggo again. We were using small plastics ( as usual). Earlier in the day, they were catching some decent shovelheads from the lower sidewalk on shiners. Not a bad trip for the first one this spring !!


Nice pics dave-thanks for sharing. I got off work and respooled one of my hotrod reels and went to work at the boat ramp for practice Been watchin some videos on casting technique and still gettin used to 3oz weights and the new launchers. I had a good practice-no backlashes and no crack offs!!!! Still workin on my swing, i took a couple pointers from youtube watchin Farmer, Mackelow, and a few others to get some tips. You would be surprised what just a little adjustment will do for your swing. Tomorrow will tell whether i was on to something or not  (Being sore?). I used a little stiffer mono and it seemed to work better for me? I set a new goal and thats just to get 300feet consistantly without being to sore the next morning? This is just practice and NOT a fishing situation-i know things are alot different with a leader and also a less aerodynamic payload. Reguardless-im havin alot of fun  If anybody wants to meet up some time for a practice session-im all for it and can drop a line before my next session. Just a fun practice session-i could always use some tips or share what i have figured out thus far.


----------



## Daveo76

Too bad the wind here cut back on the casting. I used a 2 oz pencil popper for awhile and it twisted some. Probably a better day for spoons, but they bring the sheepheads out


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> Too bad the wind here cut back on the casting. I used a 2 oz pencil popper for awhile and it twisted some. Probably a better day for spoons, but they bring the sheepheads out


glad to hear you were back today Dave. Sluggo mentioned he fished with you today, hate that I couldn't be there. I'll be looking for you next week. Take care


----------



## Daveo76

Look, the coffer dam was congested with people fishing on the bottom, so when it cleared out Jim and I went running! Water was going pretty swift and we we're " Swingin'" and catching the Hybrids. The few people that were there just shook their heads. A couple of boys we showed how to do it were good enough to grab our fish for us , so these old men didn't have to get on our bellies!! They were glad we showed them how to fish that way without casting. Some young folks like that really want to learn and they reminded me of Malik (WhiteMW ). They welded a couple pieces of iron where the rail was busted too.


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> Look, the coffer dam was congested with people fishing on the bottom, so when it cleared out Jim and I went running! Water was going pretty swift and we we're " Swingin'" and catching the Hybrids. The few people that were there just shook their heads. A couple of boys we showed how to do it were good enough to grab our fish for us , so these old men didn't have to get on our bellies!! They were glad we showed them how to fish that way without casting. Some young folks like that really want to learn and they reminded me of Malik (WhiteMW ). They welded a couple pieces of iron where the rail was busted too.


glad to hear it was a good day. it is good when younger ones want to learn and it's great when the ones with the knowledge are sharing it. I'm missing out this weekend a little, family visiting.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Got to put my practice to work today My swing is gettin better an im startin to get adjusted to the new rod i got goood distance with 3oz(as to be expected) but was pleasantly surprised i could rocket out 2oz almost as well. The action was where it normally has been(around the coffer dam) and a few skippies on the rocks (not many). No top water hybrid action or any other hybrid action on the upler deck for that matter. No biggie, i made good progress in a fishing situation Can still benefit from watching some more videos/studying and practicing my swing. I woke up not sore this morning and i spooled my reels more than once during practice y'day so i know i got to be doing something right. 
Im pretty sure i met my goal and that was to consistantly hit 300' in a fishing situation...im a little tired but i think im gettin a pretty good swing but my form is for crap-still making adjustments. Good thing to was, no crack offs or backlashes!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Got to put my practice to work today My swing is gettin better an im startin to get adjusted to the new rod i got goood distance with 3oz(as to be expected) but was pleasantly surprised i could rocket out 2oz almost as well. The action was where it normally has been(around the coffer dam) and a few skippies on the rocks (not many). No top water hybrid action or any other hybrid action on the upler deck for that matter. No biggie, i made good progress in a fishing situation Can still benefit from watching some more videos/studying and practicing my swing. I woke up not sore this morning and i spooled my reels more than once during practice y'day so i know i got to be doing something right.
> Im pretty sure i met my goal and that was to consistantly hit 300' in a fishing situation...im a little tired but i think im gettin a pretty good swing but my form is for crap-still making adjustments. Good thing to was, no crack offs or backlashes!!!!!!!!


Oh, almost forgot---i only caught 1 fish It was a sauger and i hooked him somewhere between 150-200feet out on 2oz trolling rig with a smokey joe stickbait.


----------



## Daveo76

Well, it was a so so day today. The highlight was John Gaylord ( Columbus) catching wipers up to about 6 Lbs on an ocean flyrod with SMALL flies. Amazing. I caught 14 wipers and 1 White Bass . The Sheephead gang was on the upper deck but I tried a litte while up there to no avail.Surprisingly not very congested. Gene ( Spoon man was there catching Saugers as usual.All of mine were caught on a Shinee Hinee, Yum Dingers, Fin S minno3ws ans Shiners , which were thick again. Nice to see a few of the guys today. Everyone be safe and have a great Memorial Day. By the way, People are getting citations for Sabaki Rigs having all the hooks. This gal means business, so if you're fishing for skippies with a sabiki, cut them down to 3 hooks


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> Well, it was a so so day today. The highlight was John Gaylord ( Columbus) catching wipers up to about 6 Lbs on an ocean flyrod with SMALL flies. Amazing. I caught 14 wipers and 1 White Bass . The Sheephead gang was on the upper deck but I tried a litte while up there to no avail.Surprisingly not very congested. Gene ( Spoon man was there catching Saugers as usual.All of mine were caught on a Shinee Hinee, Yum Dingers, Fin S minno3ws ans Shiners , which were thick again. Nice to see a few of the guys today. Everyone be safe and have a great Memorial Day. By the way, People are getting citations for Sabaki Rigs having all the hooks. This gal means business, so if you're fishing for skippies with a sabiki, cut them down to 3 hooks


thanks for the report Dave. i'm hoping to maybe get in a couple of hours tomorrow. it's amazing how many friends and family roll in during the Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## Daveo76

Had to resize photos


----------



## Daveo76

Forgot to mention that I had one hooked and was going around the people and slipped on on small round rock and landed on my butt and had to sit there a minute. Went to the ER and said cracked ribs, bruised back and I'll be out for a week now. Just can't win for losing, 21 Hybrids aint gonna do it for me.


----------



## Cw606

going after some skips in the morning will reportt wheen i get back


----------



## look111

I hit the dam for a few hours today. It was tough going, I thought I was gonna have a great day though. Conditions were perfect to me. Only caught 8 total, 3 hybrids, 4 white bass and 1 drum. Absolutely no size to any of them. Did see quite a few folks fishing for skip jacks, not sure how good it was but they were catching some. Saw a couple of nice bluecats pulled in. Hopefully someone gets into them good and posts their results. The big hawgs are there I just used the wrong technique or fished the wrong areas today.


----------



## Cw606

look111 said:


> I hit the dam for a few hours today. It was tough going, I thought I was gonna have a great day though. Conditions were perfect to me. Only caught 8 total, 3 hybrids, 4 white bass and 1 drum. Absolutely no size to any of them. Did see quite a few folks fishing for skip jacks, not sure how good it was but they were catching some. Saw a couple of nice bluecats pulled in. Hopefully someone gets into them good and posts their results. The big hawgs are there I just used the wrong technique or fished the wrong areas today.



I saw you today didn't get a chance to meet you. Skipjack was mediocre today, I was worried about that hooked the blue cat thought he was going over the rail.


----------



## look111

Cw606 said:


> I saw you today didn't get a chance to meet you. Skipjack was mediocre today, I was worried about that hooked the blue cat thought he was going over the rail.


yes it was a bit hairy for him lol. I weighed it for him and it was just at 12#. not sure why he struggled so much. I know the current adds to the fight but it just didn't add up once I saw the fish. hopefully they're active tomorrow too, i'm going to try for a few.


----------



## Cw606

look111 said:


> yes it was a bit hairy for him lol. I weighed it for him and it was just at 12#. not sure why he struggled so much. I know the current adds to the fight but it just didn't add up once I saw the fish. hopefully they're active tomorrow too, i'm going to try for a few.



See you there


----------



## yarmo

I was down there this evening for a few hours. Didn't catch much, 3 hybrids, 2 white bass and a sauger. Apparently it was better fishing earlier in the day, as I saw several nice stringers go up the hill.


----------



## yarmo

I think that the "regulars" need some OGF Greenup Dam Crew shirts, or something. I fish there quite a bit, and Dave and Look are the only ones on here that I know by face, lol. Well, and Doc's boat.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

yarmo said:


> I think that the "regulars" need some OGF Greenup Dam Crew shirts, or something. I fish there quite a bit, and Dave and Look are the only ones on here that I know by face, lol. Well, and Doc's boat.


Not hard to spot me if ur looking on the upper deck there. Been test drivin a 2014 12foot carolina cast pro series whip with a modified green 300E shimano curado  
"Apache", this is command. You are "go" for artillery strike---SEND IT!!!
I love roastin the bearings outta that reel!!! Hope it lasts


----------



## Cw606

Fished this morning water was way down. Minners were thick, seen a lot of gar maybe that was why skipjack and mooneye was slow.


----------



## Daveo76

Well guys, the verdict is in,, 2 broken Ribs. Shouldn't be too long, already been over week. They didn't see at first but the radiologist went over and found it, but a week??? WoW


----------



## Cw606

Anyone been down today? I went yesterday for awhile water was way up.


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> Well guys, the verdict is in,, 2 broken Ribs. Shouldn't be too long, already been over week. They didn't see at first but the radiologist went over and found it, but a week??? WoW


Dave you hang in there bud. Patience is going to pay off big for you. Sorry to hear you're going through this, know you are in our thoughts. Take Care


----------



## Daveo76

Thanks so much, Jim has been keeping in touch, but all will get better


----------



## look111

went down for a few hours this evening. slow slow bite today. saw a few fish caught but no good numbers or size. all turbines were off yesterday and this morning. they turned 1 on all out about noon so maybe that affected things. not at all sure just guessing. only bait I saw were shiners, no shad or skip jack. hopefully conditions will be more normal next week.


----------



## Cw606

going down tomorrow morning will report when i get back


----------



## Cw606

Bout the same as Look111 reported very, very slow, No skips, very few mooneye.


----------



## Daveo76

_Still pretty slow. Went from about 9 until a thunderstorm popped up. I was soaked before I made it up the hill! Plenty of shiners, saw now shad or skippies. Plenty of room. Got 4 wipers and a white._


----------



## Mtb41701

Anybody ever do any night fishing at Greenup? Out of a boat under lights or lanterns.


----------



## Cw606

hit the dam this morning few hybrids, 1 skip, 2 bluegill. I hope the skipjack run aint over. Do they continue to run this late?


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, we can't wait for them in the fall. You can get Hybrids, Walleyes, Saugers and catfish on them. But they do hang around getting their fill of the shiners,,,,,


----------



## Cw606

Fished yesterday evening for a few, bite was slow caught one bluegill. No mooneye, or Skipjack to be seen. Gonna try tomorrow morning, or Monday morning.


----------



## yarmo

Are we ever going to get to fish the walkway again this Summer???


----------



## yarmo

Learned something last week while fishing the upper walkway. There were a couple of guys looking at the rails and marking certain spots with yellow tape, as well as taking pictures. I decided to be nosey and ask what they were doing. They told me that bids are currently being taken to redo the concrete walkway and the railings at the dam. IDK when this will commence, or how it will affect the fishing, but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I was wondering what that tape was for...that section of rail that was repaired seemed a little sketchy.


----------



## fishercreekrick

Hope that it wont look like this when there done.went to cannelton locks&dam 3 dams below greenup today hoping to fish been a couple years since I've been there.this is what I found no where to fish putting in new hydro in put fishing pier is about 1/4mile down stream


----------



## bob Jones

How's the fishing been it's been a while since I been down. I been wanting to come down


----------



## yarmo

The past few times that I've been down there, the bite has been slow. I've seen lots of shiners. The dog days are upon us, I believe.


----------



## BottomBouncer

That place is so disgusting. Saturday was the first time I have been there in the day light. The amount of trash all over is amazing. It looks more like a trash dump than a place to go fishing. Typical southern ohio.


----------



## Thompy04

To think all those Division of Natural Resources Watercraft Division officers are right up the hill. They have better things to do than write tickets for littering though, like harass people out on the water for "random safety inspections" or "hide" at boat ramps waiting for someone to fall into their trap. Sorry had to vent lol


----------



## look111

The algae bloom is in the greenup pool. This topic was started by "fastwater" in the lounge. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/this-is-not-good.286448/. I hope I linked this thread properly.


----------



## look111

I hope tonights rains helps slow or stop the algae growth. Tony C. said it was what we would need. We got it pretty good, hope it was enough. Also the turbines at greenup are still off. A few people are showing up to fish, nothing to report though. I am getting better with my casting lol. Hope things change for the better soon.


----------



## Cw606

I called and the Turbines should be back on SUnday


----------



## look111

Cw606 said:


> I called and the Turbines should be back on SUnday


Thanks so much for that update. I hope they are, I think the week they are back runnung should be really good.


----------



## Skippy

Thanks for the up-dates. I don't fish down there but sure look forward to reading those from the guys who do fish there. Good luck to all of you..


----------



## Cw606

You are very welcome, I see down there alot look. Gonna have to come up and shake your hand one day.


----------



## a.c shiner

I haven't fished greenup before are they getting any skips or moon eye this time of year or can you give me a time they make a run ? Oct November is what I heard for Rc Byrd


----------



## look111

Cw606 said:


> You are very welcome, I see down there alot look. Gonna have to come up and shake your hand one day.


Please do, I'm always up for meeting fellow OGF members. Sorry Skippy, I don't know when they run. I just look down on the rocks below the coffer dam and can tell by the number of guys there fishing for them as to whether they're running good at any given time.


----------



## Daveo76

Sorry I've neglected to post any. I've been to the dam2 times this season. Long casting hurt so much. Would be even worse with a fish on! They won't work on my neck & shoulder, except for
injections in the spine and shoulders. Found a small lake across the road and the owner lets me fish for bass, gills, and crappies. Wonderful people. I've been fishing 5 times and have caught more LM Bass than wipers. 22 wipers is a new low for me. Sure hope things get better,, time for Hybrids and Blue Cats. I didn't abandon the site, just nothing to report. Sorry.


----------



## fishercreekrick

Daveo76 said:


> Sorry I've neglected to post any. I've been to the dam2 times this season. Long casting hurt so much. Would be even worse with a fish on! They won't work on my neck & shoulder, except for
> injections in the spine and shoulders. Found a small lake across the road and the owner lets me fish for bass, gills, and crappies. Wonderful people. I've been fishing 5 times and have caught more LM Bass than wipers. 22 wipers is a new low for me. Sure hope things get better,, time for Hybrids and Blue Cats. I didn't abandon the site, just nothing to report. Sorry.


----------



## fishercreekrick

good to here from you dave. you sound like me I haven't got to go since sauger fishing last winter.


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> Sorry I've neglected to post any. I've been to the dam2 times this season. Long casting hurt so much. Would be even worse with a fish on! They won't work on my neck & shoulder, except for
> injections in the spine and shoulders. Found a small lake across the road and the owner lets me fish for bass, gills, and crappies. Wonderful people. I've been fishing 5 times and have caught more LM Bass than wipers. 22 wipers is a new low for me. Sure hope things get better,, time for Hybrids and Blue Cats. I didn't abandon the site, just nothing to report. Sorry.


Good to hear from you guys, don't worry you haven't missed anything. Been really tough there this year. Once in a while someone will have an awesome day but for the most part it's a fish or two here and there. Dave i'm hoping the blues show up, haven't caught a single catfish all year. Hopefully will have something to post soon. Dave or Rick, when you get a chance to come down we'll have a spot ready for you. You guys take care.


----------



## Daveo76

Well, I made it to the dam and caught a few after 3 months recovery. Look111 and his brother from Columbus came down.Water looks about as low as it can go. Look came down the hill, the horn sounded and they shut off a turbine and only the closest one was running.. It brought the outer seam in. I caught a wiper on a c- rigged Slider grub. Tossed swimbaits , flukes,and pencil poppers , but all the action was in close to us.Caught my smallie on a shine hinee, and a few wipers with it. 3" sluggos, finesse minnows and crappie jigs.A pretty decent evening. Not crowded at all,, football & hunting I guess. As long as I go, I'll post. Here are a few defective bent rods, some wipers, a smallie and a sauger. Hang in there Rick and great to see you again Look. Tell Dennis hi and come back again Notice that the pic numbered ie 34. This is a Sauger. Nice, straight lines and took a topwater.. Ohh yeah,, the mighyt, beautiful Ohio River,,,,,


----------



## Skippy

Nice to see you had a good evening down at the river. Keep after them..


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 194535
> Well, I made it to the dam and caught a few after 3 months recovery. Look111 and his brother from Columbus came down.Water looks about as low as it can go. Look came down the hill, the horn sounded and they shut off a turbine and only the closest one was running.. It brought the outer seam in. I caught a wiper on a c- rigged Slider grub. Tossed swimbaits , flukes,and pencil poppers , but all the action was in close to us.Caught my smallie on a shine hinee, and a few wipers with it. 3" sluggos, finesse minnows and crappie jigs.A pretty decent evening. Not crowded at all,, football & hunting I guess. As long as I go, I'll post. Here are a few defective bent rods, some wipers, a smallie and a sauger. Hang in there Rick and great to see you again Look. Tell Dennis hi and come back again


Good fishing with you again too Dave. That smallie he caught got him going again. He told me to let him know when they sauger move in good, he's coming back. Not a lot of catches but enough to get him back. See you on the next one Dave, take care.


----------



## Daveo76

Went earlier before the buckeyes and still wasn't much happening. The birds should be swooping down and grabbing Saugers.. Talked to Gene and he mentioned your walleye and your nice stripe. Ain't friends just great?? Love ya all


----------



## Daveo76

I don't know if you went this evening or not, but there was absolutely nothing happening the time I was there,,,, 9- 1 oclock


----------



## fishknife

Daveo76 said:


> I don't know if you went this evening or not, but there was absolutely nothing happening the time I was there,,,, 9- 1 oclock


Good to see the "Kings of Greenup" posting again.


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> I don't know if you went this evening or not, but there was absolutely nothing happening the time I was there,,,, 9- 1 oclock


Yes unfortunately, nothing to brag about. I did see two more descent smallies caught. I ended up with 2 white bass, a sauger and a hybrid. Hoping the rain will help in some way to jump start the fish.


----------



## Cw606

Look111 did you give up morning fishing havent seen you in awhile.


----------



## look111

Cw606 said:


> Look111 did you give up morning fishing havent seen you in awhile.


I'm fishing different times trying to find when they are most active. I'm struggling, just catching enough to keep me going back.


----------



## Daveo76

Cw, are they biting right at daylight ??


----------



## Cw606

Daveo76 said:


> Cw, are they biting right at daylight ??


Before the water got high, they was catching them around 730-830am


----------



## Daveo76

Thanks, I might go Tommorow (Sat) if I can dodge some raindrops!! If not , tell Bill & Rip and the rest of them I said hi


----------



## jastew

Would appreciate a heads up when sauger start showing up regularly. Bout a 1.5 drive for me


----------



## look111

The turbines are off, I'm hearing repairs. Don't know for how long. Don't know if this effects your fishing just wanted to let folks know.


----------



## Whitemw

Fellas how's it going ? Anything happening down there? Been awhile if so someone send me a PM with the bite schedule and what's going on ... Used to seeing pics don't wanna make the trip an get skunked


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, like you ever get skunked,,,,,,,


----------



## Cw606

turbine till down
*?*


----------



## look111

Cw606 said:


> turbine till down
> *?*


Yes I heard about a two week job if all goes well. Lets hope it's true.


----------



## look111

Two turbines were running when I left tonight.


----------



## look111

just checked and greenup is down to 1 turbine at 9.8 cfs. don't know which one is running. I am hoping it'll be slowed down a little the next couple of days. good luck


----------



## Cw606

Thanks look


----------



## fishercreekrick

went down sun eve. not a fish had 1 good hit on a spoon seen a few small sauger caught on shiners.good to see you lewis.just felt good to be there since it was my first trip since feb. I am ready for some snow flakes maybe I will get laid off till spring so i can go fishing


----------



## look111

fishercreekrick said:


> went down sun eve. not a fish had 1 good hit on a spoon seen a few small sauger caught on shiners.good to see you lewis.just felt good to be there since it was my first trip since feb. I am ready for some snow flakes maybe I will get laid off till spring so i can go fishing


always good to see you too Rick. it's still tough going, went this evening for 1 small hybrid and 1 white bass. a lot of folks are saying this last system that just went through may trigger something. I am really hoping so. hopefully things work out for you to be able to wet a line more often. see ya on the next one.


----------



## Daveo76

I noticed on the COE site that all three turbines are cranking full blast.


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> I noticed on the COE site that all three turbines are cranking full blast.


Yes they are now but yesterday evening they were at 22.3. Seemed like perfect conditions but it was slow. Of course Sluggo worked his usual magic. 4th year watching him and still he amazes.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

look111 said:


> Yes they are now but yesterday evening they were at 22.3. Seemed like perfect conditions but it was slow. Of course Sluggo worked his usual magic. 4th year watching him and still he amazes.


DANG IT!!! Jim always smokes em'


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Been a very tough season for me....i only fish greenup spring/fall and fish lakes in between. I did get a descent bass at ky lake during the sweltering heat this past august though


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Save me some and a good spot guys, i got my last single days scheduled next month-i hope the riger holds out...


----------



## a.c shiner

Was slugo on saugers or hybrids


----------



## vktim

Hey all.
New to the forum. Just moved close to Greenup Lock/Dam 18months ago. Trying to figure out the fishing patterns/times, etc. 
I've done some limited fishing from bank w/ scattered success. I also own a small boat. I tried Monday afternoon this past week and caught 0. I tried spoon and lead head/ twister tails out at the end of lock wall- then some at rock piles on Ohio side.
Am I too early? when is "the Time" ? Also, I was on bank a couple of weeks ago and power plant wasn't running at all... I guess that's a no-no for catching. What is "good water" depth wise, or output from dam?
just learning... any help appreciated.
THANKS!


----------



## look111

He was catching hybrids and white bass a.c.shiner. vktim I only fish from shore but I know the areas you mentioned have boats frequent them. No set pattern yet, still moving up and no females yet. Hopkins style spoons and lead heads with grubs and swim baits are a good start. 1/8 oz is more widely used but 1/16-1/4 oz is the range I see. Keep putting in the time and ask someone you see, most will help short of putting you on their spots and their times especially once any patterns are figured out. Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## Daveo76

When you are over by the locks, use gold or silver blade baits jigged up and down. On the Ohio side, it's anything goes. Just watch what people are using and if you don't have it, people will be more than happy to let you have something. Just always watch and folks here will help you. I'll be going after Wipers but the clocks go back this weekend.


----------



## Daveo76

Look ,I'll be down Sunday when the river goes down and give Sluggo Jim a run for his money ( fish) hahaha ha ha)


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> Look ,I'll be down Sunday when the river goes down and give Sluggo Jim a run for his money ( fish) hahaha ha ha)


Not sure about tomorrow or Sunday, it'll be one of them. Hoping he texts me how he did this evening.


----------



## Daveo76

You know Jimmy goes for bigguns but I go for numbers. Just gotta see whats going on. And you are getting to be an expert from just what's happening !!!! Ooops you 111


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I didnt stay gery long after u left today lew. I did manage half a dozen hybies on 1/4oz lead w/a yum bran curly tail grub. The color was chartreuse w/silver glitter and pearltreuse core (for those guys that need help choosin baits). Think my biggest went 5# as well. It got really slow once it got dark and the current picked up even more. No saugs though :-/ I always do better in nogember but always welcome early ones


----------



## look111

the few I caught were on chartreuse also, curly tail grub and a sassy shad swim bait. I saw a few channel cats caught also. pretty slow but I did see shiners and shad which is a good sign. Dave I'm going to see how fast the river drops, I may wait til monday or tuesday to try again. If I don't see you good luck.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Cudnt wait cud ya look? How did u do today?? Heard the morning bite was pretty good. I got down 3-3:30 caught just a couple hybies-no real size an then they just quit :-/ I figured i wud take a chance an fish the dropping water-bak to work in the morning, figured i better go while i cud....


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Btw-did u guys know the nina and the pinta are moored up at ashland boat ramp doin tours??? Super cool ships/vessels....


----------



## vktim

Me again... the newbie.

So if the water is dropping fast, does that equal no bite?

Thanks


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Not necessarily VIK-i went sat/sun 3pm or later--seemed to me on both days, the bite was better for me as soon as i got there for the first hour or two. Talkd to a different f'man sunday an he did good in the morning before church an wen came bak, i was there, an they were all but shut off(feeding times?). That guy shiwed me pics of nice crappie/walleye he caught. On both days this weeken i caught hybrids. I did have a nice delicious female sauger hooked and almost landed but she threw the hook at my feet :-/ Wud have been my first saug this season :-/ 
Vik, if u like to fish and are new to the dam scene, you are in for a world of surprises!!! 
If you REALLY like to fish and want to learn how to catch em below the dam, my advice is to go and go often-be polite and chat it up w/some other fishermen. I bet as long as you are nice and somewhat a people person, other fishermen such as myself wud b more than happy to get u on a bite. 

Ps-if u arent used to dam fishing-keep an open mind because some of the rigs and techniques may be alien to you and follow the suggestions of the fishermen you talk to-i guess persue the recommendations closest to your comfort level/experience....there are ALOT of guys down there with a wealth of knkwledge and experience-and believe it or not most are acknowledged by the state/or several as well as been written about/acknowledged in some popular fishing magazines. 

These guys take their fishing SERIOUSLY!!! So act appropriately pik up after yourself and such, have good etiquate (they will be watching), an keep ur eye out, not easy to miss these characters.....


----------



## vktim

Thanks Rip!
great advice.... I will surely take your advice and try to learn.

I think I'll give it a go again tonight... 

You are correct in the "different" styles there- in the few times I've been there - I seem to see something different. 
I do get a chuckle from it- every time it's not what was working the last time I was there.
So Then- I go to Dick's or Walmart and try to find it and buy some more.... LOL


----------



## Daveo76

Go have some fun Vktim,, just don't be surprised at what you may see,,,


----------



## vktim

Well - I landed a couple saugeye tonight - nothing big, but fun!
I even tried my own twist for bait - a Creme 'lil fishie.
Thanks all.


----------



## look111

vktim said:


> Well - I landed a couple saugeye tonight - nothing big, but fun!
> I even tried my own twist for bait - a Creme 'lil fishie.
> Thanks all.


I don't know if you tried the ones with the reverse flaps on the side but those can be killer sometimes. Glad to hear you got into a few.


----------



## vktim

Yes! that's exactly what I used.... 2.5" long white w/gray top


----------



## Daveo76

How far down are you fishing VK??


vktim said:


> Yes! that's exactly what I used.... 2.5" long white w/gray top


----------



## vktim

if you are talking depth... I lost 2 of the 3 LiL Fishies that I had... lol Tried to swim just above bottom. I stopped reeling once to swat a bug and snagged up.

On the bank, i was barely downriver of I beam


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, that can be a tricky spot. I always cast and let the current sweep the lures back in to the bank and reel in parallel. They can be very close to the bank.The deck is a great spot after dark if the water is ok


----------



## vktim

good tip ... 
I may try Thursday evening again briefly... I've got a free hour or so to kill.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Sounds to me VIK, that you are your best teacher i have had some great success with my own baits but dare neglect suggestions by fellow fishermen!!! Learned that lesson before 



 and 



 hope the links go thru!! A fellow fisherman SLUGGO suggested i try a rig that was productive for someone else-i thought at first "surely you are joking!!!", but low and behold-one of the BEST SEASONS EVER!!! He suggested senkos wtrmln or grnpmpkn on jighead, i used cut tail worms-like 3" baby bass and BLASTED them with bith barrels!!! 
So far vik, you have done better than me as far as sauger go-i had one throw the hook at my feet :-( It wud have been first sauger for the season-she was a good one to :-/. Some other good rigs/baits to try are: c-rig cotton cordell "smokey joe" found at wally clearance bin PEARLTREUSE 3" curly tail grubs  old tried and true white grub 3" and dont forget gene larew "long john minnow" either the pearl blk bak or chart silver/blk bak!! This one fell VIKTIM  to ole long john chart silver/blk bak today---->


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Water was real swift today/this morning and whole time we were there:-/ i managed only this delicious walleye 4.5# @ 23 1/2" all the way down the rocks to the first bend. Was throwing out pretty far fishing a rockbar as the current back-flowed towards the dam. I also caught a drum  There were plenty of shiners in there and skipjack to boot as well as visibility from 2-4feet. It was a nice day-had my 2nd generation with me-he took the pic---ENJOY FELLAS!!!
Remember: so long as we keep each other updated-the better our trips will be  Oh-i was throwing 1/4oz roundhead and shakeyhead jigs. Bite was better early.....


----------



## Daveo76

Check these fish out. Don't be wary about fishing for Saugers in the daytime. A couple here with Yum Dingers and the Wipers luv them too







[ATT[/ATTACH]
View attachment 196










































857[/ATTACH]





















View attachment 196857































[/ATTACH]
View attachment 196857


----------



## fishercreekrick

I can remember when I first started using 3 in. senko about 6 years ago everyone looked at me like I was lie to them when I told them what I was using. now its a must have bait for greenup


----------



## Saugernut

Too bad they stopped making the 3" yum dinger is all I can say.


----------



## Daveo76

Sure made a believer out of me!! I'll never forget you giving me some ! I don't know how some of those pics ended up there twice. Still pretty though


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, they know how to ruin a good thing


Saugernut said:


> Too bad they stopped making the 3" yum dinger is all I can say.


----------



## Saugernut

I heard from a guy that a company was making a bait just like the dinger, but I can't remember who it was or the name of the company


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

What colors are a "must have" for greenup in a 3" dinger?? I will try and locate some old stock.....


----------



## Daveo76

I think my next endeavor will be the wacky worm. Hell, these fish eat anythin


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I wonder if it was you-fishercreek-that sluggo was referring to wen he told me "...." Has good luck with senkos?? Jim didnt know wat size, so i brought some morsels to experiment with on the saugers with. Smallest i had were kinami brand cuttail worms in a 3-4". I had best luck with baby bass pattern-they work well for largemouth as well in that color pattern but in the regular 5" flash worm(senko). Wudnt ya knkw it-kinami went bye-bye as well:-( figures! I think that baby bass worked so well because the water was really clear that november....green bait/green water....just like tha lake.
Wen sluggo told me-i said "dude, i BASS fish with those!!", i never really knew jim to spin yarns about FISHIN' So i tried some and proof is in those two youtube videos. 
If it WAS you fishercreek....THANKS FOR SHARING


----------



## Daveo76

Daveo76 said:


> I think my next endeavor will be the wacky worm. Hell, these fish eat anythin


Black has done well for me but check a post up the page. I mostly use black, pearl glitter and Chart. Another great plastic bait is a Charlie Brewer 3" Paddle Tail grub.


----------



## Daveo76

You can see that I like black, but the pearl glitter works well, but you need to ask around the sauger guys that use them. I don't target Saugers but there is a wealth of info out there.,Someone will tell you. Even the cheap ones work. Senkos coat too much !!


----------



## Saugernut

Green pumkin chart.


----------



## Daveo76

Here's Jim helping my grandson. You know now the guys down here are great, Look111 Rick , Drew and a few others


----------



## vktim

wow... senkos! wacky-rigged Senko is my go to LM Bass bait... never considered them for the dam.
is that senko you have there just threaded onto a 1/4 jig ? or used with bobber?


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

3" yum dingers in grn pmpk/chart will b hard to find:-( I have located grnpmpkn AND wtrmln. Have you tried spike-it dye or the worm paint on regular ones to see if that did the trick? I use spike-it all the time bass fishin an sometimes at the dam. Works well with white or pearl with the chart dye-the worm "paint" also reeks with garlic but dyes the darker colors  
These were the EXACT ones i used on jighead in 2012 in the videos-believe they were3" also and i used the spike-it garlic chart dye







Maybe fisher has a new bait/color??? Baby bass is the pattern in clear water "rang their bell". Kinami is gone now but yamamoto still sells these;-)


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Bout to replenish my stock of long john minnows, havent had to order sauger/walleye supplies in like the past 4YEARS-cuz my seasons have SUKD!! Its lookin favorable this year an wen i checked my overstock stash i was WAY low on my goto fall plastics. I have already checked local an NOBODY either carries or is out of the good colors of my baits, so heres where fishing trips come in handy....wenever i go out of town to fish somewhere new i ALWAYS check out the local bait/tackle for tips and also to see what they stock. Alot of times these out of town places do call in orders and will ship to your door over the phone  and also ALOT of the times their orices are CHEAPER!! SOMETIMES you can get old stock stuff as well. So if anyone is interrested, cumberland pro bass is where im gonna place my order. I just got off the phone with them so they can check their inventory for my needs. You guys might wanna give em a call to see if they have something for you  
JUST SAYIN'


----------



## Saugernut

Nice no I haven't tried spike it, my dingers are almost gone was gonna start a new search for something to replace them, man I've caught a bunch of fish on those little suckers


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

The spike-it chartreuse shows up a little(better than nuttin plus u get added scent)on darker baits like the grnpmpkn but not as nice as how dinger makes em. BUT....the spike-it worm "paint" makes em pop better than the factory because its NOT transluscent.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Oh-BTW, u can have the dingers custom made for you however u like them. I had repro's made of the kinamis i use for bass fishin as well as had them make custom colors for me-its cheaper if u didnt know and the custom makers aim to please with options not offered in the originals like different scents/different sizes/salt content(none, light, medium, heavy)/have favorite color of one brand reprod to a different bait all together. Just throwin that out there. The custom makers usually have SEVERAL molds for several different baits and can mix/match perfectly. I sent in samples of my baits an had them reproed across the board with different baits-they sent me samples back of what they had to offer and we went from there. 
Now, i believe do-it offeres the actual senko mold as used by yamamoto so u can even start down that road and make ur own


----------



## Daveo76

Yes, leadhead with a launcher float


vktim said:


> wow... senkos! wacky-rigged Senko is my go to LM Bass bait... never considered them for the dam.
> is that senko you have there just threaded onto a 1/4 jig ? or used with bobber?


----------



## vktim

Had a great lesson from Terry tonight ... What a great guy.
Caught just a few...
Looking forward to when action heats up.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Do tell VK!!


----------



## fishercreekrick

dave are the pitchers the baits you got off me if they are I got them from barrlowstackle.com there the closest ive found too a senko but a lot cheaper around $11 a 100 and they catch fish but they call them a 3in rat tail they have them in watermelon chtr. and pump. chart.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Ok-what about powder painting your jigheads to have the OPPOSITE end or yur DINGER bright chartreuse  i KNOW a guy who can custom up colors  (i make my own CUSTOM bass jigs)


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Hate to give it up but here is a WINNER....all HAND MADE


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Another shot same jig


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Last pic


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Forgot one


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

If the added attraction is the chartreuse-you can custom paint at the very least the jighead if thats what gives u the confidence in the bait? Can also spike-it the tail as well?? U can make the color of thr jighead as bright or muted as you like and i can attest when done right-the finish, once properly cured(baked appropriately)will leave a finish UNMATCHED by commercial baits/lures. The paint is INDESTRUCTABLE!!! I KNOW....i made my own fluid beds for the powder paint and have made hundreds of my own jigs and figured out best way for me to get the results i wanted. I will NEVER buy another jig again-mine are BETTER  For me anyway....i havent painted any of my river jigheads....cuz i lose so many  but if that is the key-i can SHELL EM OUT....


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, those are the ones Rick. ******, most of us use plain leadheads because the paint gets beat off from the rocks and the deck anyway


fishercreekrick said:


> dave are the pitchers the baits you got off me if they are I got them from barrlowstackle.com there the closest ive found too a senko but a lot cheaper around $11 a 100 and they catch fish but they call them a 3in rat tail they have them in watermelon chtr. and pump. chart.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Ha-i would like to see the paint come off of the ones i make dave-wen i switch to a different weightjig at the lake-i put the previos one back in its appropriate storage box....i got through these boxes several times a season to see what i might need to restock on. I am completely AMAZED at what i see and gave up examining how well my paint jobs were holding up when i noticed a few that were FACETED like a diamond and no chips to the paint!! I couldnt believe the paint didnt scratch/flake or crack while a whole side of the jighead would be caved in or textured from rocks!!! I was trying to recount if i had glanced the jig off a bluff wall or boulder or something?? I have NEVER seen a paint job wear so well, and thats because i guess they dont properly cure the painted heads during production due to the cost?? That lowder paint FLEXES i guess?? You never know til u try an i dont mind showing/explaining to someone who would like to venture into this madness-i know i could REALLY shorten a learning curve or two i sure could have used some pointers when i got started doing it.....


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I REALLY get into some of the more TEDIOUS hobbies-i dont know why? Its frustrating being self taught and aggrivating at the same time and i dont know why i do it. Maybe hard headedness/stubborn??
Check out my latest project-almost done


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

A miniature arcade machine-built from SCRATCH-including software 
It supports 30 different video game systems
It has wireless internet
Also has multi-media software programmed in so it will not only play MOSTLY EVERY GAME EVER MADE but also supports ANY audio/video/picture format 
Since it resides on my home network-it talks to all machines connected to my network to exchange data-as well as streaming media  
so not only does it let you play games you can watch your favorie shows or preview last seasons fishing photo album....
Sorry for off subject but the dang thing DOES relate-tedious/frustrating/headache-and that was just the wood working-to which i have NO skill set :-/ 
Whatcha think guys???


----------



## Saugernut

Man thanks for the info.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

They shudnt be to hard to find-i been looking. Chek this link out-dated 2015
http://www.in-fisherman.com/bass/yums-three-inch-dinger-is-back/


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

LBF has em but in the single pks-im sure u can still buy bulk-just dont knkw where? Heres the link
http://www.landbigfish.com/Yum/Yum-Dinger.cfm
LBF is now residing at lake cumberland and i have ordered from them several times, even while they were still in ackron. They are close so shipping is FAST


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Tackle box in south poin has plenty of watermelon seed and green pumpkin 3" dingers in stock...


----------



## Doboy

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Ok-what about powder painting your jigheads to have the OPPOSITE end or yur DINGER bright chartreuse  i KNOW a guy who can custom up colors  (i make my own CUSTOM bass jigs)
> View attachment 196923


Hi guys
IS THIS PIC WHAT YOU GUYS NEED/WANT? Like 3"-4" ers?
*NO SCENT* ADDED WOULD WORK for you?
I know of a place up by me where you can JAM 50-80 in a zip-lock for $5.
PM


----------



## Doboy

Senko $3 for 10!???
OMG
Somebody needs to make a 'Road-trip'.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Other baits work well to within the same profile-i did good with the kinami cuttail worm @ 3" But being brand specific, i believe anyway, has its advantages-like thise worms i used were FULL of salt and were super soft the yum dinger and all the other brands are ACTUALLY a knock off oF THE ORIGINAL YAMAMOTO "senko" which regular price is 7bux for 7-10-cant remember and are PROVEN to be the BEST there is. Super sof/super soft/balanced, they are preferred by anglers using senkos. The cheaper knock offs are usually tougher/not well balance/lack the salt content/etc. there is much more to some of the brand name stuff that makes them work better than the rest, guess u gotta fish em to tell the difference??
But hell im always interrested in a good deal on tackle 
I need to take some lessons from fishercreek(guess thats who uses the senkos at the dam the most)and determine the appropriate conditions to ise em more-i know they made a difference for me in 2012


----------



## Saugernut

Doboy, yes that's what I'm looking for, went to Robert Byrd last night with my dad and absolutely ripped the sauger using them, no size yet but I have a feeling it won't be long till the big females move in.

Rip off, thank you again for all info shared I'm going to give some of those ideas a try.


----------



## Saugernut

Gonna have to make a trip to South point looks like


----------



## Saugernut

Bass Pro has them in stock!!!!! Just ordered 10 bags 
Man that makes my day


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Hey saug!!! I know time is short and not a good feeling not havin the baits u need, so in order to save time-u can order from cincinnatti or clarksville and get em 1-2days i ordr from phone-just call em
JUST MORE INFO FOR YA!!!


----------



## Saugernut

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Hey saug!!! I know time is short and not a good feeling not havin the baits u need, so in order to save time-u can order from cincinnatti or clarksville and get em 1-2days i ordr from phone-just call em JUST MORE INFO FOR YA!!!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I have GOT to get some tips from you-i have experienced the power of the senko but i was using mine on a jighead??? How do you rig em??


----------



## Saugernut

I fish them on a 1/4 -3/4 ounce jig head depending on current of course. The one thing that really helped me years ago was switching to Power Pro line, I can feel everything and know what the bait is doing at all times.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Thanks for the tips saug!! Already called tacklebox-he has em if u need em now!!! I been trying out the power pro slik 8-i am liking it!!! The walleye i caught just TICKED my line, like a bluegill nibble-i short set, thought it was just a rock til i felt the weight and then again drove the hook home He wasnt going anywhere-i was usin my homemade shakeyheads with screwlok collar-sharp hooks


----------



## Saugernut

Yeah tried the slick didn't care for it, I use 2/10 moss colored ..P.P. I haven't tried using any other head with the dingers but I thought about a football jig.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Yeah-man what i was thinkin??? Footballs posed to b good for rocks but maybe we to the wrong rocks below the dam? If u wanna try the footies-i can make sure i have some in my bag an ifn we ever meet up-i can at least hook u up specially cuz of the info. I have a shakeyhead football head with screw lok---lemme tell ya saug-these things arent practical for greenup unless u or somebody u know makes em!!! They are about a dollar each:-O But i uave the mold and can make BULLET PROOF custom paint jobs to boot..shaaaarp hooks and a few different kinds of hooks will fit into that same mold for more options like ewg an such. I already have some made up unlainted but if u prefer-just let me know an i can HOOK u up with a few at least for u to experiment with to see if they work for you or not?? I dont sell this stuff because it wud b more of a hassel to make em then but i always trade em for info or baits an such.....just keepin it real


----------



## Saugernut

Yeah that would be cool I'll try to get in touch with you next time I'm headed to the river


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Made a pass at tacklebox on way home from work-scored 5pks grnpk/char-white w/silver flk and some yammy creme white an baby bass-had to stock up on somethin-cant find my yum lime core grubs or long john minnows local :-/


----------



## Saugernut

Nice, gonna look up the ljminnows


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Think i remember the guy jim mentioned bout the senkos-his name was ANDREW.....anyway, MUST HAVE long johns are pearl black back and chartreuse silver flake black back!! And cumberland pro bass is where to order them-by phone best prices. 
Right now im makin some of those football shakey heads for us to speriment with-smallest hook(for now)is 3/0 but dont judge til u see em' this type of hook isnt really that big-dont know how they will work for the 3" bait BUT-im gonna order 2/0 from barlows before bed. I cant believe u havent already tried them-but i can see for a buck each how i wud frown as well:-/ just remember when it comes to the commercial type if there is something particular you want and cant find it-chances are they prolly dont make it-but i custom make my stuff to suit ME....i will try the 2/0's as soon as they get here but also remember that the cavities within the molds are designed for certain styles and sizes of hooks an u can fudge a little by moving a hook up or down ONE size without modification to your mold. i will powder paint them greenpumpkin and one the bright chartreuse









CHECK IT----->


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I think the 3/0's are the way to go on the football shakeys with the 3" dinger-maybe i wont order the 2/0's??? They still need powder painted (i'll do that aftr work tomorrow)
How do they look? This is 1/[email protected]/0 with the dinger attached and i think 1/8oz in background (the smaller one/same hook size @ 3/0)


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Made ya 5 of the two sizes-BETTER GET WITH ME TO TRY EM


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Heres some spoons i got at my they use for the bass out on the ledges---HEY DAVE-do think they will work for hybrids??


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Sorry-typo....kentucky lake---3oz nichols magnum spoon


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Sure looks like a shad/skipjack to me


----------



## Saugernut

Heads look great, I def would like to try some, I guess I'm an odd ball as I normally fish with a heavier (than sometimes needed) head. I was using a 1/2 yesterday with the few dingers I had left and the fish ate them up. I like a jig that gets to the bottom quick then I use an agressive retrieve, I know sometimes that's not always the best but it has worked very well for me for years.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Where doboy at?? Wanna know more bout nc dam.....


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I will b at dam tomorrow morning-curing jigheads now saugnut-1)all green chartreuse and 2)all greenpumpkin. Will try take pics wen they get done curing/baking


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Hot outta da oven kidd-some are reserved for ya saugnut


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Anybody else powder paint?


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Tough crowd-everbidy mist b out SLAYIN EM'? To early to type zzzzzzzz. Headed out early this morning-gonna find out if theyre in there. River on a drop again after the rain-was hopin to catch it on the rise-heavy current here i come :-/ hope the morning bite pays off? Will post my success if any-good news is from talkin to u guys on here i got a couple new baits/rigs to try-so i think i will have better luck than my last 2 trips as far as quantity goes. Saug-if j plan on goin down there-come find me an ill give u those new footballs as a trade for u to teach me how to use those dingers  Little lesson wudnt hurt. Dave-Look, b seein ya-its always a good sign to see guys u are familiar with wen u get there(help each other out)....


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Tough crowd-everbidy mist b out SLAYIN EM'? To early to type zzzzzzzz. Headed out early this morning-gonna find out if theyre in there. River on a drop again after the rain-was hopin to catch it on the rise-heavy current here i come :-/ hope the morning bite pays off? Will post my success if any-good news is from talkin to u guys on here i got a couple new baits/rigs to try-so i think i will have better luck than my last 2 trips as far as quantity goes. Saug-if j plan on goin down there-come find me an ill give u those new footballs as a trade for u to teach me how to use those dingers  Little lesson wudnt hurt. Dave-Look, b seein ya-its always a good sign to see guys u are familiar with wen u get there(help each other out)....


Not much to report about--got there before sunup and started on upper deck-not a bite....went to coffer dam and fished around it an caught 1 small sauger....worked my way down all the way to the bend where i caught the big walleye-nuttin :-/ worked my way back up to upper deck caught 1 hybrid....slow day for everybody--saw one stringer of aauger and one stringer of hubrids-all small :-/ What is going on??


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Hey saug-i tried some of those footballs i made-i like em' need more experimentin to do with em as far as snagability compared to the roundheads?? I made another batch just now-alot of 3/8oz....i like thise in the current 
Hey dave-i double coated the laint on the heads just for the hell of it to see if they even needed that much paint-they dont. 
NO CHIPS--NO CRACKS--paint held up like i thought they would....glanced off the wall, poppin em outta snags, draggin em on the bottom, etc.....yeah, they're bullet proof. 
Im surprised nobody makes their own stuff?? Or at least powder paints their own??? 
REMEMBER--most retailers DO NOT cure the paint properly and this causes the paint NOT TO HOLD UP. Painting ur own is the ONLY way to go ;-)
Heard they were catchin a crapload of saugs in the evening :-/
To bad i had chores :-(


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Heres the NEW batch


----------



## Thompy04

Went down tonight with a buddy round 3:30 stayed till about 6 or so with 6 to show between us. Started and stayed on the rocks throwing rubber on an 1/8-1/4oz. White took em all. It's heating up. Lots of folks on the walkway heard a couple caught up that way as well.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

With the plentiful bait supply commin in strong, all we need now is for thr river to hold out while we stack em up!!! Hopin for a gooood season-we deserve it after last few season being a bust due to high water :-/ 
Great post-glad to hear about your luck and more importantly baits uesd Thanks for sharing.
I make no secrets about what i use to take em. I know from experience its mostly the fisherman an not the bait. And just like the lake they can change their tastes from hour to hour an what may work at one larticular time of day just may not work the rest???
A variety of techniques/baits can be used to fool em an if you are lucky enough to find a spot where they are being "funneled in-that makes for MAGIC  
Good work stickin it out-i have friends that report the bite has been better during the evening-which is no big surprise--those saug/wallys are like little vampires in which at dusk whike there is still light is usually when the dinner bell rings I have seen this way to many times before in the past.
There is a wealth of knowledge on this forum an it is gery exciting to me how everyone else is doing even if i get skunked-i have done well for myself countless times before
Appreciate your post an keep em commin....
A word to the wise for thise who DARE an try an bottle cap me--last i checked this is a free country AND a free fishery, dont tread on me an i will reciprocate-do tread on me an face the consequences.....


----------



## look111

I went today and caught my limit. I was happy, wasn't consistent a lot of moving in and out on their part. Water temps are still hanging in the low 60's. I'm hoping for a couple more days with the hybrids, the bigger ones seem to have moved. Could be out by the gates or down around the cove or maybe even down by the sand bar. I'll be glad when they show up again.


----------



## Cw606

look111 said:


> I went today and caught my limit. I was happy, wasn't consistent a lot of moving in and out on their part. Water temps are still hanging in the low 60's. I'm hoping for a couple more days with the hybrids, the bigger ones seem to have moved. Could be out by the gates or down around the cove or maybe even down by the sand bar. I'll be glad when they show up again.



any jacks? thank ya


----------



## Daveo76

Hew Looky,,, EARLY morn.. Hey Ripoff, That is a great lookin' spoon. I used to use the bib Hopkins, but that ended in frustration because of the snags and got to expensive. If you can find some off brand kast masters, they work great nowcarolina rigged. Co do Charlie Brewer 3" Pearl Sliders. A lot of Hybrids will be caught on Carolina rigged minnow like baits. Ripoff, that's is a great looking spoon. I used to use a lot of Hopkins spoons that were as long as your hand!! That pretty thing you have there kinda reminds me of a mooneye. I think if you snagged it woule hitting the big wad of lures and braided line out from the elbow. If you have a spoon mold 2 & 1 1/2 and 3 ouncers are ok. How much does that pretty thing weigh??


----------



## look111

Cw606 said:


> any jacks? thank ya


yes there are still a few jacks feeding on the shiners down along the rocks in the usual area. Dave thanks for the tip I'll give it a try a couple of mornings.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Dave the BIG spoon is a niichols "magnum" spoon. It weighs 3oz and they use them at kentucky lake when the bass are out on the ledges. I kinda got em as a souvenior of sorts  Kicked around the idea of tossin one out in the hybrid run next spring-but dont know @ 20bux each? You never know though...might b the ticket in a blitz?? I never been much of a spoon man but i HAD to have a couple of these 
Wonder where saugernut went off to? Hes prolly sackin em up? I got an order in from barlows with a 2/0jig hook for MAYBE football heads? U gotta watch wen u pour the spring lok jigs because if you try an use a hook to small for the head/weight size-the gap between the hook point and the point of the spring lock closes or almost touches. The 2/0 size hook i got is gery similiar to the profile of a #2 o'shanassey??? I do like these jig hooks though-they have nice needle points on em-i have heard of hooks like this being referred to as "stingers" because of thr thin wire and sharp tips. Dont think they wud b suited for the big hybrids in heavy current but for lighter outfits/tackle, they should do fine??


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Hopefully me an my boy will b down there in the morning-hows the bite been early?! Got my new rod in the mail an cant wait to use it on a few fish.


----------



## Saugernut

Sorry Rip off I've been living in a tree stand the last week, hard to fish when you're chasing tail, whitetail that is. I'm probably going to the Byrd tomorrow with my dad. I heard they are hammering them, not sure what this cold front will do to them but we are gonna give er a try. Ill probably stop by greenup on my way. Nice looking jigs you made, you are def. dedicated to fishing like I am to bow hunting. Wish ya luck, maybe see you tomorrow.


----------



## Saugernut

Have you made any 1/2 ouncers with the 2 hook? I'd like to find some like we were talking about.


----------



## look111

Hit the water this afternoon and still about the same. Got my limit but had to try a few different set ups to get there. Water level is on the rise again and this morning it was 61 degrees. Clarity is good.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Saug-i will try an make a 1/2oz...i dont know if it can b done with a hook that size in that size cavity of my mold. I did make some nice 3/8oz with the 3/0 hook an they look great with the dinger or ljm. Since u use the dingers mostly-i will try the 3/0 as well in the 1/2oz cavity, think that will b the best bet. Still-wont know til i try it but they might not work?? The 2/0hook is the same size as the #2 hook that i use on my sauger grubs-maybe just a tad bigger?? Funny thing is that the mold that i use for the round heads will make pretty much all sizes of heads with a particular hook-but the only cavait, as i have tried to interate is that there isnt much room left afer the oversize head is poured for any kind of bait to b threaded on-meaning little to no shank left.
Btw saug-been gettin the hang of the dingers-its becomming a goto bait for me an also there isnt much adjusting to do wen using the football heads-i have been having GREAT results using the heads thus far and i am starting to favor them over the round heads. Still experimenting but after watching other guys in my vicinity casting/retrieving in the same spot get snag after snag an not be able to get their rig back-im favoring the footballs(think they really work). Its not like the head EVER gets stuck-it does but it doesnt get JAMMED in there, just a snap of the rod tip dislodges it


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Look-i was there but waaaaay down in the corner down on the rocks. They were catchin a few right along side the dam wall on the upper deck-just one here an there-nuttin fancy. Man the current/waves got BAD down there....the waves crashin again the bank would soak you and splash in your face where i was-u had to fish 3-4feet from the waters edge. There were fish down there in the corner. 
Oh BTW, the contractors were there inspecting the handrail y'day morning trying to get a plan of attack together and they asked us about how they were going to be able to work around the fishermen but they sed they wud shut down 50' at a time. Like rope off and work on a section at a time as to not just block off all the railing til the job was complete. They also sed the new rail will b stainless steel 
SHINEY


----------



## look111

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Look-i was there but waaaaay down in the corner down on the rocks. They were catchin a few right along side the dam wall on the upper deck-just one here an there-nuttin fancy. Man the current/waves got BAD down there....the waves crashin again the bank would soak you and splash in your face where i was-u had to fish 3-4feet from the waters edge. There were fish down there in the corner.
> Oh BTW, the contractors were there inspecting the handrail y'day morning trying to get a plan of attack together and they asked us about how they were going to be able to work around the fishermen but they sed they wud shut down 50' at a time. Like rope off and work on a section at a time as to not just block off all the railing til the job was complete. They also sed the new rail will b stainless steel
> SHINEY


Glad to hear that. I was thinking I would be taking a mandatory break lol. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

hey saug-ever thought about the football "swinghead" and your choice of hook??? Look em up-i think my buddy has the swinghead mold???


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

An saug-what/wen is a scenario where you wud use a 1/2oz head? Heavy current/deep break?? How is your presentation: hop/drag/slow/fast/-rod tip:sweep/pull/snap?? Im getting fish but drag on bottom-encounter rock/snag, then snap rod tip outta snag an sometimes my presentation is drag/bump rock/snap/then hop it back to shore....wondering what to do with heavier heads-they have been anchoring pretty good ie:holding bottom but i dont know if dead sticking the bait to let its tail wag is a good presentation or not-i keep it moving/hopping....


----------



## Daveo76

Hi,,,,,,,


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Good/healthy skipjack population down there as well-good size for catfish bait 6-8" an they were in a blitz out in the current break-once the water/current whilped up they were SLAMMIN'....
Teethy-u havent missed out on much, most of the bags ive seen are on the smaller size-heard of a bunch bein skinned without eggs, so the females havent showed up yet to get the ball really rollin. There are fish to be caught an the weather has been great for fishin lately...
To saugnut-just made an experimental batch of 1/8-3/[email protected]/0 football shakeyheads. Did a few @1/[email protected]/0 an just a couple 1/[email protected]/0. Will have em painted an stowed for my next trip.
Can splatter paint an two tone heads but i dont know if the color patterns will have more effect for the fish or the fishermen? Sometimes on my bass jigs i will color match paint/jig skirts but thats mainly for me-i have seen some really nice paintjobs on the internet that are works of art...
An dave---i wore off some of the paint off of a 3/8oz head i made but it took 2 trips and a few glances off the wall and about a 1/4mile of dragging to do it Hard to believe the jig lasted that long but im starting to believe the footballs are pretty snag resistant or at least better than the roundheads??? I need to do more experimenting  I LOVE to experiment....


----------



## Daveo76

great Job ******,,, glad they held up... I don't know but I'm almost sure we have at least talked!!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Dave-i been commin down there for years-not so many as you-but YOU DO KNOW ME;-) I know the car you drive an where you fish mostly..etc...etc. i uavent been posting all that long-been fishin waaaaay longer down there than postin on here about the dam.


----------



## Daveo76

No slur intended, but you aren't a Cambo?? If the water is about 14" on the deck, tht's where Ibam. )r down . I'm sure we have crossed paths, but my paths are a alittle warmer. My wife, when she was alive used to tyext me aboui 5mins to see if I had a limit chang just brings you to tearsAML Ripoff, u usually see me leaving about$300worth if gear on the "deck: but preploe look out for you.All the regulars know what you bring if only a castnet


----------



## Daveo76

Dis. We'll know each other when we get eye to eye disregaurd previou post ******


----------



## Saugernut

Rip off, I like a heavy head due to the retrieve I use, it's basically like dragging a Texas rigged plastic worm for bass, with a little twist at the end. Even the heavy head swings good in the current which is key sometimes. 

I have a buddy who makes 1 ounce heads for me with a 1/0 hook.

Haven't looked at the swing head yet, will check it out.

Was there this evening and the wind was brutal, caught maybe a half dozen dinks and probably seen that many more caught on the rocks, now the lower walk, or should I say near the lower walk was a completely different story lol.


----------



## look111

tried tonight and only caught one small hybrid. the good thing is for anyone wanting shad they are stacked up along the lower wall. they were on the lower walkway before dark. sizes went from 4 inches - 10 inches. don't know about skip jacks but there are still some small shiners too. I'd say they're along the upper wall too, didn't fish on the rocks any so I don't know what if anything is there as far as bait.


----------



## run-n-gun

Fished on the rocks from about 9:00 am till 12:00 caught one fish stick . Seen a few being caught from a boat in the cove and a lot of shad swimming the bank line . Caught the one on a white curly tail .


----------



## look111

tough today on the upper deck this afternoon too. like run-n-gun said, there are a lot of shad (big shad) hugging the shore and walls, mooneyes too. I ended up catching 7 sauger of which 4 were keepers.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Been hearin from a guy i work with the morning bite is pretty good-dont know what he is usin but he is gettin limits-im there friday-all day Hope somethin happens by then?? I skipped out on this past sunday for hopes of a big musky at cave run lake/but no such luck :-/ Keep it warm for me guys-i need to get on some fish soon :-/


----------



## Cw606

going after some skip in the morning. Ill report back to yall


----------



## Cw606

Went to the Dam this morning on a bait mission. Ended up 5 gallon bucket full of shad but no Skips.
Talked to a lot of fishermen the sauger bite was very slow this morning. 


I caught 4 sauger in my cast net I returned them all to the water. The cove had 5-6 boats but didn't see if they caught any. Hope some skips come back but guess I'll use fresh shad until then. I feel like I just wrote a novel lol


----------



## Doboy

Ok guys,,,, Games on! FINALLY able to post some more pics from up here! 
Most were caught by jigging/ tapping the rocks with 1/8-1/4oz green-head jigs w dark green twisters. Some with shad colored 2" paddle-tails & grubs,,, also jigging.
Rivvverat caught the largest saugers by tossing & cranking 1/2oz jigs & 4" paddle-tails in the backwashes.


----------



## look111

Ok this picture is from last week. I am going to go today also and hopefully will have a similar picture to post.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Dang-it!!! Im jealous as hell:-/ Got a brand spankin new spinnin rod/new football jigheads & some new baits....COME ON FRIDAY!!!


----------



## look111

well I went today and only caught 5, only 2 were keeper size. others fared better than I did though. I was in the wrong area. It'll be interesting to see how things are once this rain moves through and the water rises.


----------



## Doboy

I think that YOUR still one-up Lew,,,,, There were 3 guys working on that 17.  

Nice going


----------



## look111

I just wanted to give a heads up to anybody that likes to store frozen bait to fish with through the winter. The shad are so thick down at the dam it's amazing. I took a couple of pictures because I have not seen them along the shoreline like this before. They were literally running from down on the rocks along the shore, then to the I beam and the cofferdam and then along the lower and upper walkway walls.


----------



## Cw606

Went down today didnt any sauger caught and no skips. Hope skip run aint over.


----------



## Skippy

Your doing good Look. With that much food swimming around it's a wonder anyone is catching anything. Does anyone try a smaller stickbait down there? I've had fair luck using a 8 or 10 sized clown HJ when the shad are thick at one of the spillways I fish. Enjoy reading the reports from down that way.


----------



## Daveo76

Wow Lew, they've taken over my coffer dam!!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Went down today 8:30am-4:30pm-started out at the bend far below the dam...good supply of ahad 4-6" long and shiners @ 1.5" long. Tried long john minnow/dinger/fluke...1/4oz wudnt hold very well due to current. 3/8oz white super fluke jr was best bait. I use the fluke on a roundhead jighead. Cast out let settle-then snap rod tip crank/snap/crank(one revolution)/snap,snap/crank-repeat til bit. Early in the morning the bites i got were slammers-the rest of the day, they kinda just laid on it and line got heavy(pick ups). Current shifted every hour from towards dam, then away. 
Rumor has it wen water was at its lowest(y'day)they really came alive around 4pm. I caught 10, still alot of dinks but started a good stringer with 5 good keepers.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Where the hell is the dinger guy @??? Someone needs to show me how to work these dang things!! I can clinic a fluke on a jighead.


----------



## look111

Yea this is the largest group i've seen there Dave. Skippy I tried smaller cranks this evening but got nothing, tried a rat-l-trap and rapala deep shad rap size #7. Had a little success with the grub tails 3 inch was able get 10. I'm a bit concerned that except for a white bass or hybrid here and there, sauger/walleye/saugeye are the only fish around. Hopefully some other fish will move in or up to get at them.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

You say that now look-but wait til u get ahold of one of those monster blues down there an he hands you your ass, like one did me this summer. Pretty sure it was along the same time sluggo was landin them. I should have taken the hint when i was there watchin that older gentleman hook em an lettin his grandson land em. Think thats all that was in there at the time cept for drum. I was fishin for the hybrids trying to adjust to my new surf rod and tricked out curado 300 that i supertuned. Even though i knew most of the good hubrid fishin was over for me-i was happy landin the drum and an occasional smaller hybrid. I was fishin "the gut" where all the bait/fish were funneling in when i hooked one. I spoke with sluggo about how it went down and how the beast fought an he kinda assured me that it was indeed a big blue. 
I walked that piggy down as far as i was willin to go along those rocks and managing my 12' surf rod. I believe i had a swim bait on a heavy leader attached to a trolling weight(easy c-rig). I felt the hit/bump , set the hook an that fish didnt give back ANY line!!!
By the time i was down in the corner where i am sauger fishing now-i was holding onto the knot tied to my arbor/spool shaft. Something had to give!! That BEAST stayed in the seam the entire time and the further you were down the bank-the further the seam was. Once i hooked into that fish in the gut it cruzed non schelauntly towards the seam and just kept on its way. A gentle pull now and then only because the beast was going about its business while i was in tow. I NEVER got an INCH of line back from it and it NEVER showed signs of turning its head towards me-it just kept pulling and i couldnt gain ANY line back from it:-( While i was holding onto my knot that was tied to my spool-i realised that the fish had taken ALL of my line and from all that casting practice i had done with my new rig at the ashland boat dock-that was 450-475feet without a doubt!!! Since i cant control braid worth a damn when it comes to distance casting and a baitcaster and i was still working on my swing practicing distance at the boat ramp-i was using my SECOND choice in line trilene big game 15#....p-line cxx is my preferred ammunition for ultimate distance and strength but you dont wind a spool of that stuff on a distance reel unless you have a pretty good feel for your equipment!!! I run all my baitcasters "HOT" so they have ALOT of attitude Anyway, i was there with a death grip on my arbor knot waiting for the fish to pull the knot off the arbor and rip my thumb a good one when the line/knot failed at the beginning of my trolling weight:-/ I know this also because i got a full spool back of line to finish up the day 
It PAYS to know your equipment-it PAYS to have a full spool-it PAYS to keep your mono in check for damage and retie accordingly
Even though i didnt see or land that behemouth-we BOTH put up one hell of a fight I was satisfied with the performance of my gear as well as myself for tending to my equipment as if every cast could b THE BIG ONE 
Dont know how many of you guys reading this have EVER had their arbor knot tested but i made adjustments when i would respool my supertuned reels because i KNEW i would be throwing ALL the line off of them on a single cast and i wouldnt stop casting til i did and WHEN i did i noticed that when all my line came off of the spool that it would jerk real hard and then the spool would back reel line back onto the arbor-this made me tie a better arbor knot just in case there was enough force when i get better to not break the knot off of the arbor 
Well, my knot held and it wasnt because of me holding onto it. With the line i had on the reel-i was never gonna see that beast at my feet but it really gave me a test for my equipment and i learned alot-thank you for the ride mr fish 
I chose to fish down in the corner after seeing your post look11 about the abundance of shad around the structure-to thick for me and i hate the smell of shad:-/ There were alot of shad present where i was but nothing like where you been fishin. There was a guy that called one of the guys he knew was fishin on the deck to see if it was worth the walk up there an his friend reported back pretty much same luck as we were having in the corner. Look11, im a caster and thats the way i like to fish, i CANT jig the structure and enjoy it but thats just me. We got a good look at what the boaters were doing and we all were having the same luck-think the bank fishermen had the real advantage though. Meaning still alot of male fish and no real good ones like should b showing up anytime soon 
To the guy looking for thr skipjack: i saw no skipjack in the area where i was fishing-only fish surfacing were shad "flipping" every now and then. I hope you know where the skipjack hang out at down there-if you dont know, ask one of the locals where the killzone for the skipjacks is or where people mostly fish for them at. Its a seam just padt the coffer dam(metal half moon sea wall)-read the water and look for the "seam".


----------



## look111

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> You say that now look-but wait til u get ahold of one of those monster blues down there an he hands you your ass, like one did me this summer. Pretty sure it was along the same time sluggo was landin them. I should have taken the hint when i was there watchin that older gentleman hook em an lettin his grandson land em. Think thats all that was in there at the time cept for drum. I was fishin for the hybrids trying to adjust to my new surf rod and tricked out curado 300 that i supertuned. Even though i knew most of the good hubrid fishin was over for me-i was happy landin the drum and an occasional smaller hybrid. I was fishin "the gut" where all the bait/fish were funneling in when i hooked one. I spoke with sluggo about how it went down and how the beast fought an he kinda assured me that it was indeed a big blue.
> I walked that piggy down as far as i was willin to go along those rocks and managing my 12' surf rod. I believe i had a swim bait on a heavy leader attached to a trolling weight(easy c-rig). I felt the hit/bump , set the hook an that fish didnt give back ANY line!!!
> By the time i was down in the corner where i am sauger fishing now-i was holding onto the knot tied to my arbor/spool shaft. Something had to give!! That BEAST stayed in the seam the entire time and the further you were down the bank-the further the seam was. Once i hooked into that fish in the gut it cruzed non schelauntly towards the seam and just kept on its way. A gentle pull now and then only because the beast was going about its business while i was in tow. I NEVER got an INCH of line back from it and it NEVER showed signs of turning its head towards me-it just kept pulling and i couldnt gain ANY line back from it:-( While i was holding onto my knot that was tied to my spool-i realised that the fish had taken ALL of my line and from all that casting practice i had done with my new rig at the ashland boat dock-that was 450-475feet without a doubt!!! Since i cant control braid worth a damn when it comes to distance casting and a baitcaster and i was still working on my swing practicing distance at the boat ramp-i was using my SECOND choice in line trilene big game 15#....p-line cxx is my preferred ammunition for ultimate distance and strength but you dont wind a spool of that stuff on a distance reel unless you have a pretty good feel for your equipment!!! I run all my baitcasters "HOT" so they have ALOT of attitude Anyway, i was there with a death grip on my arbor knot waiting for the fish to pull the knot off the arbor and rip my thumb a good one when the line/knot failed at the beginning of my trolling weight:-/ I know this also because i got a full spool back of line to finish up the day
> It PAYS to know your equipment-it PAYS to have a full spool-it PAYS to keep your mono in check for damage and retie accordingly
> Even though i didnt see or land that behemouth-we BOTH put up one hell of a fight I was satisfied with the performance of my gear as well as myself for tending to my equipment as if every cast could b THE BIG ONE
> Dont know how many of you guys reading this have EVER had their arbor knot tested but i made adjustments when i would respool my supertuned reels because i KNEW i would be throwing ALL the line off of them on a single cast and i wouldnt stop casting til i did and WHEN i did i noticed that when all my line came off of the spool that it would jerk real hard and then the spool would back reel line back onto the arbor-this made me tie a better arbor knot just in case there was enough force when i get better to not break the knot off of the arbor
> Well, my knot held and it wasnt because of me holding onto it. With the line i had on the reel-i was never gonna see that beast at my feet but it really gave me a test for my equipment and i learned alot-thank you for the ride mr fish
> I chose to fish down in the corner after seeing your post look11 about the abundance of shad around the structure-to thick for me and i hate the smell of shad:-/ There were alot of shad present where i was but nothing like where you been fishin. There was a guy that called one of the guys he knew was fishin on the deck to see if it was worth the walk up there an his friend reported back pretty much same luck as we were having in the corner. Look11, im a caster and thats the way i like to fish, i CANT jig the structure and enjoy it but thats just me. We got a good look at what the boaters were doing and we all were having the same luck-think the bank fishermen had the real advantage though. Meaning still alot of male fish and no real good ones like should b showing up anytime soon
> To the guy looking for thr skipjack: i saw no skipjack in the area where i was fishing-only fish surfacing were shad "flipping" every now and then. I hope you know where the skipjack hang out at down there-if you dont know, ask one of the locals where the killzone for the skipjacks is or where people mostly fish for them at. Its a seam just padt the coffer dam(metal half moon sea wall)-read the water and look for the "seam".


RIP I got kick out of your story. Don't usually read long posts but this one was worth it. Let's just say I get it lol. Had 2 modified pencil poppers and a 4-5 inch hopkins spoon taken away from me by the blues during that time frame. They were feeding hard and they chased our topwater lures, it was the craziest yet one of the happiest times for me this year. They do run straight to the current like hybrids and true stripers. They made me do the rocks where in past years I'd stop at the coffer dam. Couldn't get a single one turned back that day so after I lost my 2nd cordell pencil popper I just kept walking. I'm so glad there are others to gain info and knowledge from. Sluggo Jim has an endless supply. There are others of course but I've spent more time shadowing him the past two years and he just amazes me. Fishing with him, Gene to learn more about the spoons and Mookie to learn about the bucktails, one day I may just figure this fishing thing out.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Id say you got it look As far as sluggo goes-theres no substitute for experience, which he has ALOT but believe me it was EARNED. He took me under his wing years ago an i wud call him to see how the bite was an everytime i called him i could hear the dam... Since i was on my way an its kinda a pain to pak up ur gear to go for a soda or snacks-i always asked if he needed anything-so i wud pik him up a drink and a candybar or burger an he wud give me lessons  i got guided on the cheap He wud lend me tackle an i wud and still do give him tackle if i find anything i think wud spark his interest. He thanked me the other day for hooking him up with the HEAVY SWIM SHADS, i think they worked out pretty good for him.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Hey look111, think u shud send me ur digits, so wen we are down there we can send each other reports on our catches to see who is in "the killzone" and if one or the other needs to change position in order to catch more fish. If you look at my last picture post-the guy in the flourescent orange hoodie an his partner in a black t-shirt called one of their buds on the deck to get a report. We were doing ok in the corner but those guys were fishing the day before wen the water level was at its lowest and they said around 4pm everyone got their limit in an hour. Wen they called their friend-the guy on deck was having same luck as we were, so no postions were changed and the guys where i was were just waiting for another repeat of the day before.
I know its dangerous footing on the rocks but SOMETIMES-the fishing is waaay better on the rocks than the deck.
So, if you are comfortable releasing me your digits-lemme have em an u can put another feather in your hat Hope to see you down there soon-its starting to heat up an im excited  
I plan on heading down this afternoon to see if i can get lucky like those guys did i was fishing next to but with the sudden rise in the water level and probably soon the sudden drop AGAIN my luck wont b as good but i havent smoked em this season yet and they call to me in my sleep with their huge pupiled mirror looking eyes....they call, like a chorus of soft whispers: we are here, we are many;-)


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Oh, btw....peeps gonna haveta get used to loooong posts. I am a PROFICIENT typist and can type 65-75wpm ACCURATELY and i think i text/type even faster Funny that my last phone had a smaller screen and it was easier for me to type/text but now that i have a new phone with a larger screen, im not as fast and have more errors than the smaller screen phone? I have had new phone long enough to b even more proficient than the old phone with smaller screen but for some weird reason i was better with old phone????
Guys i work with were complaining that when we texted-i wud b blowing up their phone before they could reply back


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I know its cold but the action below the dam hasnt gone cold like this thread is headed Went sunday during high water peak/draw down. Got there about 2:30pm, watER was stained up pretty good and backflowing HARD back towards the dam. Was wanting to get into a little of the evening bite. Caught 2 right off the bat one dink one keeper. Guy that was next to me was there an hour before me an he had a NICE walleye on the stringer looked to be around 5 pounds. The snow flurry had stopped an there was nuttin but the wind left which made it difficult to cast and the current was so strong that a 3/8oz leadhead wud REALLY travel towards the dam:-/ gulls were out in the channel pretty good and whenever there was a slight lull in the current (during a shift) fish would wake up a little(shad flipping). I wound up only catching 3 with just two on the stringer:-/ Guess i gotta wait for things to settle down a bit-we are now on the drop. STILL no big females-all fish i have seen/caught have been males. 
Keep the reports commin guys-if i aint catchin em i sure wud like to hear from the guys who are


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

If u zoom in u can see that tubby walleye on the stringer


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

CREEPERS:

Heres a question for you guys that fish below greenup?? Especially YOU dave, since you have the MOST seniority:
WHO are the people that park on the DOWNRIVER side of the gravel lot and WHAT are they doing?
SOMETIMES its the SAME vehicles and SOMETIMES they are different. SOMETIMES they are younger guys and SOMETIMES they are older men.
EVERYTIME, they are ALWAYS alone and ALWAYS they are alone. I know the rest area is CLOSED and i also KNOW that the visitors(non fishermen/women) ALWAYS park as close to the dam(upper level of gravel lot) as they can get to OBSERVE the fishing an ACTUALLY SEE the dam and the fishing action.
These "CREEPERS" seem to ALWAYS just sit there away from any scenery/fishing action?? 
Now, i have been fishing down there a long time (not as long as dave)and i have approach a couple of these people before-ONCE to witness a fish an sign my trophy papers and JUST THE OTHER DAY when one of the guys was out of his vehicle-i asked him if he was fishin an he said "no, just hangin out". 
LISTEN GENTLEMEN fishing below the dam!!! I am getting SLIGHTLY aggrivated with these people and to make my demeneaor worse is at times i will bring my older son with me to try an teach him how to fish below the dam. I get in the demeanor of a mother grizzly when i have my son with me. 
I dont want any trouble but I CAN BRING SOME WITH ME!!!
NOW: i have NEVER had any trouble with these people in the past but was wondering if anyone else had an UNEASY feelings towards these CREEPERS that just park and stare at you??
Does anybody but me find this type of behavior strange/odd? 
Would anyone else but me like to have these people removed?
Maybe its just me but SOMETIMES i get an uneasy feeling about these people and even more so when either i fish after dark OR am packing


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

...up my gear, especially this time of year when the days are so much shorter and it gets dark earlier. 
JUST SAYIN', guys if you feel the same way as i do, maybe its time to CLEAN THE PLACE UP;-) 
Hope to hear from ANY individuals who may have the same concerns i do an if so-hopefully we can meet up sometime and do something about this situation. 
Hate to think its just me an im on my own here but if ANY of you guys that are on here enjoy our fishery-i think we should protect it!!!
I think these CREEPERS keep fishermen AWAY and this is why you dont see gery many WOMEN/CHILDREN hardly EVER fishing below greenup dam. 
I DO KNOW ONE THING-I DONT HAVE TO TOLERATE any funny business when/where i fish-i am getting a little bit older now and LESS TOLERANCE is accompanying with the age. 
I come to greenup dam PEACEFULLY and to relax and fish....
Year after year i witness this CREEPER bahavior but its only now that it is starting to eat at me because of the situation with my son. GOD help ANYONE who so should interfere with the memories i am trying to make with my son!!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

TEETHY: i know we have never met and there is only so much you ACTUALLY can understand about an individual on the internet-meeting/discussing in person actually reveals much more about a person, for that i thank you for you input about my post 
I understand "modern times" probably much more than my elders because of my age. 
In regards to my post, sexuality was not in question as of i think we have all heard rumors of this in years past-this is why i wanted DAVE to chime in because of his SENIOR on this matter because as far as i am concerned these past "rumors" are just that. 
I am just pointing out the obvious about this matter and was hoping to shed a little light on my demeanor or me as a person.
Like i have stated/shared about this obvious "CREEPER" situation-i get a little more UNEASY when i have my son with me:-/
Terthy-nor have i had my vehicle messed with or had any negative encounters with the creepers but SERIOUSLY
WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE?
WHAT ARE THEY DOING?
SHOULD I BE CONCERNED? 
I know this is a PUBLIC place
I have NEVER witnessed any shenanigans
I dont knkw what they are doing
They are CREEPY, especially after dark
They are almost NEVER there early in the morning
I KNOW there are other places for people to "hookup"
I was just wondering how you guys felt about this and if maybe a change need be in order?
It is not my business to question ones sexuality. My ONLY issue is how i get this UNEASY feeling about these creepers when i see them because i KNOW they see me:-/ 
SHOULD I BE CONCERNED?
I am a somewhat TOLERABLE man but when it comes to my child-i may be perceived as LESS TOLERABLE. I think this comes with age as well as being a father.
GENTLEMEN-please help me out here
CONCERNED SPORT FISHERMAN/DAD :-(


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

UNITED WE STAND-OR DO WE???

Waiting for your replys GENTLEMEN.......


----------



## Doboy

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> UNITED WE STAND-OR DO WE???
> 
> Waiting for your replys GENTLEMEN.......



OMG, WOW, lol,,, JUST 'CHILL' ******! 
*You are definitely over thinking,,,,, & W A Y over-typing!*
(you might wanna take a 'short-hand' course!) 

Anyway,,, 
Try taking some close-up pics of their cars,,,, IF THEY don't shoot at you, everything is fine!
If they ask you why,,,, tell 'em that your a cop (citizen on patrol) doing preventative surveillance work. 

Let us know how it works out,,,,,,,,,,,
I always ask the neighborhood/ city patrol cop to stop by and visit once-in-a-while.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Appreciate your response doboy....maybe i AM over reacting/thinkin a bit. The consensus so far is 2 @ dont worry about the creepers. 
I type/text FAST, so its not uncommon for me to write a book report every time i make a post  it helps when i program/code in the winter months 
I pretty much ALWAYS am friendly and speak to the fishermen i encounter whether comming or going and NEVER just sit in my vehicle WATCHING. I feel that i am APPROACHABLE to anyone interrested in fishing there-but the CREEPERS just creep me out!!
I have never felt THREATENED down there or felt i was being FORCED to take some kind of action(hope i never have to because i wudnt enjoy comming down there to fish)
It is my RIGHT to come down there to fish as well as feel safe while i do it. 
I guess maybe its just me? Was wanting other fishermans opinions about my situation because it is starting to seem like thats just what it is?? Guess i could b overreacting or just being paranoid?? 
I ran into a guy i work with down there the last time i was fishing an we soaked a line together but when we were leaving(last two fishermen there PLUS one CREEPER)my buddy asked me about the creeper and what he was doing. I just shrugged it off an told my buddy he was prolly one of those creepers an we went about our way but when i got in my vehicle i locked my doors while i was preparing to travel-it was dark and i was the only soul left cept the creeper. 
I dont know about em' Maybe i will just b more friendly and start waving or something to them or head knod or something in a non threatning manner-or maybe i will just keep to myself?
I enjoy meeting other fishermen or even talking to the people that are parking in the upper lot because THESE thpe of people are interrested-the CREEPERS are just stand offish weirdos that creep me out a little. 
I have had no worries in the past an prolly am making mountains outta mole hills....just wanted to see what everyone else on here had to say about it? 
Feel free to constructively critisize me for i am laid back and can take a joke;-) I work in industry and we badger each other every day but i also know these are men i can trust. Kinda funny how seeing the creepers time an time again those creepy feelings i get dont go away?? 
Paranoia? Overreacting? Unjustified dilusions? 
Chime in in any case 
Thank you for your thoughts


----------



## Daveo76

Rip, you are right in your assumptions.It's an eerie kind of problem but not as bad as it used to be. A few have had guns pulled on them ( which wasn't really necessary ),, Just don't let it bother you too much. They know how far they can go and kids and the women always come first. They used to sit on the rest area parking lot before the hydro was built in '82. If you see empty cars, there are paths that go all the way past the cove. Besides, who better to take care of themselves than someone bringing in Hybrids and blues all day?? So, try not to let it bother you. It's a fact of life and it won't go away. But remember , women & children come first,,,,,,Here's my grandson and Jim and my better half.


----------



## look111

Doboy said:


> OMG, WOW, lol,,, JUST 'CHILL' ******!
> *You are definitely over thinking,,,,, & W A Y over-typing!*
> (you might wanna take a 'short-hand' course!)
> 
> Anyway,,,
> Try taking some close-up pics of their cars,,,, IF THEY don't shoot at you, everything is fine!
> If they ask you why,,,, tell 'em that your a cop (citizen on patrol) doing preventative surveillance work.
> 
> Let us know how it works out,,,,,,,,,,,
> I always ask the neighborhood/ city patrol cop to stop by and visit once-in-a-while.


Doughboy is right on this one RIP. They do not bother anyone and there are a lot more problems going on down at the dam then what they are doing. As long as they don't bother anyone just look the other way and leave them be. When you start talking about having someone removed you're opening up a can of worms there that I don't think you want to get into. I say instead of concentrating on them when they're not hurting anyone let's concentrate on everyone that we see and know or taking more fish in their daily bags than they are allowed legally. Also let's start taking better care of the area that we fish at like getting together and picking up all the trash and making it look better down there. Once the corpse gets the lights fixed I believe you'll feel a little bit better when fishing after dark. Also the fact that more than not guys are conceal and carry you really don't have much to fear. To sum it up the reason that I don't agree with forcing them out of there is that I know personally how it feels not to be wanted down there and harassed. I've had the game warden called on me followed me and as you know because you have seen me I cannot go anywhere down there and not stand out so I am NOT trying to or am I ever going to take anymore or do anything that I'm not allowed to do by law. So just be careful when you talk about forcing someone out of an area because believe me it's not fun if its ever you.


----------



## Daveo76

Very good point,,,, besides the needle


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Thanks for your input dave. An teethy, i was thinkin maybe its time for me to start carrying....i will check into it ;-) never needed it before-didnt want the burden. Packin heat wud DEFINATELY calm my nerves. 
Well, until then im armed with a cell phone  Hope i dont have to use it either
I have so been advised....
I will not let the CREEPERS interfere with me nor my sons fishing...


----------



## Meldahl Jesus

I've similar experiences at Meldahl. Actually had a guy approach a buddy of mine and try to get him to perform favors... Take that as you may. Couple other creepy situations with guys doing weird stuff. I carry a machete. Hate snakes.


----------



## Doboy

Meldahl Jesus said:


> I've similar experiences at Meldahl. Actually had a guy approach a buddy of mine and try to get him to perform favors... Take that as you may. Couple other creepy situations with guys doing weird stuff. I carry a machete. Hate snakes.



OK,,, 'nuff said,,, back to fishing please. *You guys are starting to MAKE ME PARANOID!!!
When you guys get out of your cars, Remember to wave 'HI' to the CAMERAS ON THE DAM,,,,, 'THEY' ARE WATCHING EVERYTHING!*

(OBTW MJ,,, a 'JUDGE' is way better for snakes!  )

*We're heading out this afternoon,,,, hopefully, we'll have some more pics & stories for youns.*


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Got a buddy down there right now-he got 1 @ 7:45am an im waiting to hear more...im hopin to go friday


----------



## look111

I fished from 3-6pm and only caught 7 sauger. 3 dinks and 4 keepers. Conditions aren't really favorable overall. People were either on the rocks or the upper walkway. Nothing in between, the folks on the rocks were down around the cove. Don't know how good or bad it was, I only caught 7 in 3 hours.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

DANG IT LOOK111!!! I was hopin for a better evening report :-/ my buddy was down there for the morning bite. He was sayin things were slow an he started on the deck with 1 good fish an he later moved to the rocks, he also reported the boats were on fish more so than the bankers. Think he sed he wound up catchin around 10 with mostly dinks and the one he caught on the deck might have been a female? He didnt stay for the evening bite, so no evening rock report:-/ i talked to him on the phone while he got to the rocks and i suggested trying natural colored baits and when he switched up as i was talking to him he missed one while talking to me and landed 2 more(dinks). Said he mostly saw white baits being thrown and thats what he said he could see from the boaters as well. 
Where the hell are they (females)?? I think we have waited long enough for them to make an appearance. Only thing i can figure is that the water isnt cold enough yet? I tried to find the water temps for greenup but i cant find it on the net?? If you know what the temp is right now-i would like to know  If you read about the spawning habits of the sauger-things arent supposed to heat up til water temps are 40and below? 
Thanks for the report look111, keep em commin-i will see you tomorrow morning :/)


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Ou, BTW

HAPPY THANKSGIVING, GREENUP DAM SAUGER SLAYERS!!!!!


----------



## look111

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> DANG IT LOOK111!!! I was hopin for a better evening report :-/ my buddy was down there for the morning bite. He was sayin things were slow an he started on the deck with 1 good fish an he later moved to the rocks, he also reported the boats were on fish more so than the bankers. Think he sed he wound up catchin around 10 with mostly dinks and the one he caught on the deck might have been a female? He didnt stay for the evening bite, so no evening rock report:-/ i talked to him on the phone while he got to the rocks and i suggested trying natural colored baits and when he switched up as i was talking to him he missed one while talking to me and landed 2 more(dinks). Said he mostly saw white baits being thrown and thats what he said he could see from the boaters as well.
> Where the hell are they (females)?? I think we have waited long enough for them to make an appearance. Only thing i can figure is that the water isnt cold enough yet? I tried to find the water temps for greenup but i cant find it on the net?? If you know what the temp is right now-i would like to know  If you read about the spawning habits of the sauger-things arent supposed to heat up til water temps are 40and below?
> Thanks for the report look111, keep em commin-i will see you tomorrow morning :/)


Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. here is a link I use for info, http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/OhioRiver/OhioRiverInfo.html. you can get hourly updates and they show water temps in the 6-8 am hours. only issue is if we get rapid changes in water levels. the adjustments are so frequent that they won't update until river stabilizes. hope this helps and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## 97JavelinE60

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Thanks for your input dave. An teethy, i was thinkin maybe its time for me to start carrying....i will check into it ;-) never needed it before-didnt want the burden. Packin heat wud DEFINATELY calm my nerves.
> Well, until then im armed with a cell phone  Hope i dont have to use it either
> I have so been advised....
> I will not let the CREEPERS interfere with me nor my sons fishing...


Once you get used to carrying it it's just like a wallet or keys or cellphone etc....only "burden" in my opinion is while carrying threw out the day are your anti gun businesses cause then u either have to find a different business for ur needs or just take it off and lock it in the truck which to me is an uncomfortable feeling cause who wants to leave their 3-4-5 to 700 or beyond dollar piece (which as well as fishing can be a very expensive as well as addictive hobby...fair warning lol) in the truck in the parking lot to where someone could simply break the window..now a criminal has a firearm registered in ur name...but it's a different world now days and some people support carrying and some ppl will look down on you for it...but like they say I'd rather have it and not need it over need it and not have it.


----------



## 97JavelinE60

Anyone out there in this nasty weather


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Negative 97jav-i went y'day and had a GREAT time with some new faces. I started at 9:30/10:00am-4:30pm with 9 good one on stringer all under 17" with 3/8oz round leadhead & soom super fluke jr


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Being best bait(solid white)nursing it back out of the seam towards bank. Saw 3 limits go home with most fish <17". Everyone (6fishermen)i believe wound up throwing soft jerks at them. Special thanks to "doug/ed/crab and a couple others(sorry forgot names)and the older gentleman who had a WICKED side arm with a baitcaster!!!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Dont want to seem rude 97jav---appreciate your input due to my postings 
Boat in channel y'day and were having same luck as bank fishermen. Little to no people within sight of walkway. Misty rain after 2? Current shifting every 45min either towards or away from dam-first(fiurthest from bank)wicket completely out of water, barge teaffic little to none(we always invite current change/dinner bell-whistle-siren). 
Peripherial vision indicated birds of prey(eagles) as well as a twinkle outta place(new observation deck platform lights!!!) 
Creeper report: A woman/female outside vehicle adorned with alternative clothing not indicative of river/dam sauger fishing this time of year, with special "guest" appearance of middle aged white male driving a RED sedan-2door i believe, which was brought to my attention by a new face to me out of town angler who suggested "creeper" status by indicating his out of car roamings til my cellular based automotive remote vehicular starting service provided by ONSTAR communications as the middle aged gentleman/creeper wuickly retreated to the confines of such red 2door sedan as i recal indicated by fellow angler and very pleasant to be around african american/deeply tanned(politically correct) gentleman, for whom i spent the remainder of my stay conversing as such creeper action which QUICKLY evolved into HOLEFULLY an up and comming MAUMEE RIVER WALLEYE trip 
To the guys on the bank whether a member on the forums or not:
I thank you for a great day and great friendship-i had a GREAT time and enjoy seeing you guys year after year 
For those that may be "stand offish" i promote-GET TO KNOW YOUR FELLOW ANGLER-next time you are shoulder to shoulder or withing speaking distance to share a handshake or exchange of names(even if you wont remember bext season)because it is ALWAYS a comforting feeling to be amongst fellow anglers(or people with the same interests "fishing")even if the bite is slooow-which is what i witnessed, about a fish every 30-45minutes but i couldnt keep my mouth shut when i got tickled at the other anglers who knew each other "cut up"  
HAD A GREAT TIME and was EXACTLY what i needed to relax the situation and join in even though i really didnt know these particular individuals. 
Some new faces to me this season but also some older and more experienced than i (DOUG who is just a blast to b around) 
Heard a new nickname doug mentioned----CRAB Dont know what this means but was pleasantly surprised to hear it getting tossed around by doug  
At one point i accused crab of using a bait which no one else had an kept all the good action to hisself but "crab" offered "you are welcome to ANYTHING IN MY BAG if i auote him right---way to go crab!!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Hows that for a report JAV??? Im sure i left out a CRAPLOAD of more deacriptive information to influence you towards a more productive bait/position selection but i ALWAYS seem to provoke my own experiences/feelings when i rampage a report ;-)
Hope i didnt leave anybody/anything [email protected] i can write a book report every time i post and keep up with more than one text conversation as well as send links to verify with photos an such from the web.....
Here we go-im slowly slipping into the fall/winter programming/coding coma again


----------



## 97JavelinE60

Great report rip...me and a friend will be out on the boat tomorrow so hopefully I will have some input within the next few days


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

B careful out there 97jav-wear a lifejacket (i like the the slim auto vests,very comfortable). Let me know how you do-i gotta work all week but hope to get back down there some time this weekend


----------



## vktim

hey guys... do you still fish by boat when the river is up and still coming up?
is the ramp at Burke's landing okay to use? 

Thanks


----------



## Pooka

Anyone check the water temp lately?


----------



## Thompy04

Fished Wednesday from JAV's boat. One huge crappie that came unbuttoned at the boat. Fished everywhere; bullnose, cove, the beach but no takers. Threw everything we had at em. Water was rising fast and current was strong. Marked lots of bait and saw a couple boats who quickly turned towards home. Very few bank fisherman as well. Just wasn't our day


----------



## vktim

thanks for report w/boat.
Looks like it's early next week before level is forecast to be back down to 20' or below.


----------



## look111

Just a heads up, the work on the walkway has started. The section right against the wall has been barricaded. I think I heard that they would try to do the work in smaller sections so as not hinder us from fishing. If they work it that way we are very lucky. I for one am very appreciative to them for not closing off the entire walkway.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Heard them tell they were gonna go with stainless steel, if i remember correctly look111. Btw, hows the fishin been? Whats the skinny, i been watchin the water levels but not to much excitement, wife an i gotta go christmas shopping this weekend.....maybe i getta go sunday?


----------



## look111

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Heard them tell they were gonna go with stainless steel, if i remember correctly look111. Btw, hows the fishin been? Whats the skinny, i been watchin the water levels but not to much excitement, wife an i gotta go christmas shopping this weekend.....maybe i getta go sunday?


At last check water level was around 15.5 or so feet. Clarity is good. Gonna try it this evening, will post something later whether it's good or bad.


----------



## look111

It's just tough for me right now. Went this evening and not even a bite. I was told that the morning bite was better. I fished for about 2 1/2 hours using 1/4 and 3/8 oz jig heads. I only tried white and chartreuse 3-4 inch grub tails. Going to try tomorrow, can't do any worse lol.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Try soom fluke jr's look111 on same jigheads using snap/crank retrieve-just as good as grub-well maybe not as many bites but quality bites are more common using this bait-all white or pearl white works for me. The bend/corner usually holds a seam (far down the bank past drain tile)is where i have done best thus far this season. Thanks for thr report look111, im gonna try an sneak down there tomorrow morning....


----------



## Pooka

look111 said:


> It's just tough for me right now. Went this evening and not even a bite. I was told that the morning bite was better. I fished for about 2 1/2 hours using 1/4 and 3/8 oz jig heads. I only tried white and chartreuse 3-4 inch grub tails. Going to try tomorrow, can't do any worse lol.


Near the same story at the Byrd Friday. Couple bites on a skipjack head but no hook-ups, the same jigs did about nothing until last light when I had a Sauger chase to the bank then caught one 14 incher. That was it. 
Not sure were the baitfish were but I did not see them.


----------



## look111

I went back today and did ok. they were back on the chartreuse 3 inch grub tails. still needed patience because they'd move in and then out, no non stop action but worth the trip.


----------



## look111

went down and fished for about 3 hours today. did ok, they are still moving in and out in waves. saw a nice 3 1/2 to 4 pound walleye taken, the sauger are nice eater size with a few pigs mixed in and of course the dinks were mixed in too. caught mine on a double rig hot pink 1/4 oz jig head and 3 inch pearl or silk chartreuse grubs.


----------



## Cw606

look111 said:


> went down and fished for about 3 hours today. did ok, they are still moving in and out in waves. saw a nice 3 1/2 to 4 pound walleye taken, the sauger are nice eater size with a few pigs mixed in and of course the dinks were mixed in too. caught mine on a double rig hot pink 1/4 oz jig head and 3 inch pearl or silk chartreuse grubs.



shad running any


----------



## look111

Cw606 said:


> shad running any


a few days ago they were still there, saw some being caught for cut bait. shiners were there as of yesterday, a guy netted some to fish with. Sunday was when they netted the shad for cut bait. hope this helps CW.


----------



## look111

no fish report just wanted to mention the lights were back on at the parking area, very happy about that no headlamp needed there now. so far the walkway work is going great, looks like they may be ready to install a section of railing soon. also the left side rail going down the steps from the parking area was removed. river conditions for fishing are very good right now. good luck to all.


----------



## Daveo76

Teethy, that's one reason I don't fish much for them in winter. But the Scioto river and Shawnee marina are good this time of year and kind of out of the wind.


----------



## Bobst03

I like to hear fishing reports. Everybody pretty tight lipped seems like it though. Been catching em from a boat. They are hitting numerous lures. fished 3 of last 5 days. caught a limit 4 days ago. 15 tonight but only 2 keepers. 4.3 lb the biggest. Thanks to those who do report.


----------



## Pooka

Daveo76 said:


> Teethy, that's one reason I don't fish much for them in winter..


Those little packet hand warmers help. 
And here is my trick, younger folks would call it a hack,, drop one down your shirt. If it is really chilly, use a foot warmer packet. That toasty thing sitting on your belly makes a world of difference.


----------



## Skippy

You can get one of those cheap cloth carpenter aprons. the one with the 2 little pockets on it. Put a throw away heater packet in each pocket then tie it on so the packets are against your back then put your coat on over it. You can also cut one of the small heater packets in half then slide a half up under your gloves so its lays on the top part of your hand. 
Above all, you must keep your head warm.


----------



## Pooka

Skippy said:


> You can get one of those cheap cloth carpenter aprons. the one with the 2 little pockets on it. Put a throw away heater packet in each pocket then tie it on so the packets are against your back then put your coat on over it. You can also cut one of the small heater packets in half then slide a half up under your gloves so its lays on the top part of your hand.
> Above all, you must keep your head warm.


+1 on the headgear,, and the back of the hand thing. When I worked in the Middle East (130 deg days) we used the back of the hand trick to cool off quickly -- lay the back of your hand up to the AC vent in the car. --- The skin is real thin on the back of your hand and temp, hot or cold, gets right to your blood vessels and spreads. Same reason hanging your hand out the window of your truck, when you are rolling, cools you off. 

But how are you cutting the handwarmer in half? Meaning, how do you keep the powder from spilling out?


----------



## Daveo76

All great tips guys. When I go, I bundle up with Carharts and use a ski band for a scarf. I've accumulated enough gloves from the 2 recent places I worked before I had my heart attack.When I did fish for them , it was EXTREME, line and eyes freezing up.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

You can do like i do and ask santa for a set of under armour base layer 3.0, that stuff is the shiz and i saw that dix is carrying the 4.0 base layer now:-0 The 3.0 is all i need and i get cold easy-just make sure you only wear it when it gets 30deg or below and STAYS there and u dont move around much SUPER WARM!!! I work in industry and even though it doesnt meet our ppe requirements, i still wear it to work but onky on those days that im gonna be outside all day and the above temps listed are outside. As for the hands-i wear the glovmits-fingerless rag wool gloves with thumb cut out and the velcro mitten flap. Wally used to sell em but not now an i cannot for the life of me locate a backup pair :-/ They were less than 20bux but were great while fishing...i researched the brand name an i guess they dont make em anymore? Something outfitters an like i sed they were less than a 20.....
CAN vouch for the armour 3.0-they are expensive but they last an im on like my 3-4season and they still look new-very warm very comfy on the skin. I bet the 4.0's are rediculous.....


----------



## Daveo76

Hey Pooka. If you are a vet, thanks for your service. Thanks to all you vets


----------



## Pooka

Ha


RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> You can do like i do and ask santa for a set of under armour base layer 3.0, that stuff is the shiz and i saw that dix is carrying the 4.0 base layer now:-0 The 3.0 is all i need and i get cold easy-just make sure you only wear it when it gets 30deg or below and STAYS there and u dont move around much SUPER WARM!!! I work in industry and even though it doesnt meet our ppe requirements, i still wear it to work but onky on those days that im gonna be outside all day and the above temps listed are outside. As for the hands-i wear the glovmits-fingerless rag wool gloves with thumb cut out and the velcro mitten flap. Wally used to sell em but not now an i cannot for the life of me locate a backup pair :-/ They were less than 20bux but were great while fishing...i researched the brand name an i guess they dont make em anymore? Something outfitters an like i sed they were less than a 20.....
> CAN vouch for the armour 3.0-they are expensive but they last an im on like my 3-4season and they still look new-very warm very comfy on the skin. I bet the 4.0's are rediculous.....



I have not tried the underarmor. Years ago when I worked in the cold all the time I got hooked on the old red cowboy longjohns cause they would cannot ride up and leave your belly cool like the shirts on regular thermals. (and they make everyone laugh if they see them)

Are the underarmor shirts long enough to stay put? Or does underarmor make longjohns?


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

If u happen to shop at dix-u might wanna take one outta box an examine, the "pleating" on the inside is really neat-kinda like soft thermal heckering like and the outside is sorta slick but not slik like the silky summer shirts. The 3.0's like i have are thicker than a normal thermal shirt and the semi slick material stretches a little like the summer silky material. 
Sounds as if you KNOW the cold and comming from a guy who gets cold easy-the 3.0 armour was PERFECT for me when you dont move very much on a boat or wen u are in the "kill zone" at the river. 
Like i said the material stretches a little and i tuck the shirt into the bottoms, i always wear an undershirt(habit) and the slight "compression" characteristics of the material keep the shirt from comming unticked from the bottoms. 
Easiest way for me to grt cold is wen the wind gets through. This does NOT happen with the 3.0. 
Prepare for sticker shock but i will SWEAR by the quality and performance that this stuff delivers. As far as sizing goes-they seem true to size chart on box but i tried on 2 sizes for what worked for me and it was the sizing chart on box that was correct. 
I am 5'11" and 165# and the stuff is great!!! 
I got a set for myself one season and wife got me another set next christmas so now i have 2.
Hard to beat the stuff and i have had more fun fishing and stayed alot longer than ever before-the cold doesnt run me off and i have more energy when my body is warm.
Dix did not carry the 4.0 when i got my 3.0's. The 4.0 i think is listed as "BRUTAL" on the box as referring to extreme temperatures. 
I can tell you from experience that i wud b almost afraid to utilize the 4.0 stuff if it is indeed that much warmer than the 3.0!!
Again-the stuff is expensive but money well spent for comfort
If u need SUPER warmth-get 4.0 but i can attest for the 3.0 and as far as warmth factor for 3.0 (if i ski'd i WOULD NOT wear the set for skiing, you woul ROAST ur nuts off.


----------



## Pooka

Yep, just researched them, UA is pricey. Even on sale they are running 56 and change per piece. But I am more concerned about how they look like wet suit, not sure I would like thermals that tight.


----------



## Skippy

Pooka, your right. The new hand warmers do have powder in them. The ones I have didn't. I only have 7 left. New ones I bought this year do. New ones are still small enough to fit in gloves.
I don't like long underwear bottoms. I just use bibs. The ones with the full length leg zipper so you can put them on or off right over your boots. Put them on and off right at the truck as needed.

Looks like we have a good amount of rain coming. Whats that going to do for that big river fishing?


----------



## Pooka

Skippy said:


> Pooka, your right. The new hand warmers do have powder in them. The ones I have didn't. I only have 7 left. New ones I bought this year do. New ones are still small enough to fit in gloves.
> I don't like long underwear bottoms. I just use bibs. The ones with the full length leg zipper so you can put them on or off right over your boots. Put them on and off right at the truck as needed.
> 
> Looks like we have a good amount of rain coming. Whats that going to do for that big river fishing?


Predictor says around a 2 ft rise. http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=rlx
But alas, between my wife's sick car and Xmas it may be the 1st before I can get out again. Always on the 1st though!


----------



## Pooka

Teethyfish said:


> Looks like the talk turned to clothing. I have to tell the truth guys......I cheat! I didn't cheat the other day and that's why I got chilled,that plus I had a heart attack a couple months ago and think I am still weakened from that.
> 
> I cheat by wearing a heated hoodie and a heated undershirt. I have a Milwaukee heated hoodie, all the tool companies make them and talk about a great investment. I will wear the hoodie then my raincoat on top of that to hold the heat in, toe warmers in my boots and hand warmers in my gloves. I just went unprepared the other day. The heated clothes come with rechargeable lithium batteries, I suggest going with 2 batteries if you plan on staying on the river all day.



This time of year, clothing is just as important as hooks. 

I have some heated socks and found them too warm for all but the coldest. Rural King has a heated jacket I have been eyeballing though. 

Personally, I just love a healthy fire but fires are better suited to Catfishing from the bank.


----------



## ManitouDan

anyone fishing ?


----------



## 33highland

if you want a better deal than ua go to ebay and search ecwcs polartec grid fleece level 2 I like it better than my 3.0 ua and a fraction of the price, Its also made in the usa, you can also get long and short sizes. You will be amazed at some of the deals on the ecwcs line. It goes up to level 7 We drift fished the byrd pool Tuesday and got a small blue and had another one on but the bait was double hooked and he finally just let go.. water temp was 47 and I bet its up a lot from that now.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS.....hope santa brings you ALL some new fishing gear to try out


----------



## Daveo76

Ok, Greenup Dam fishermen. Who will get the honor of starting the 2016 Greenup thread?? We only about 17,00 looks this year, but the fishing wasn't the best. We don't need to have the thread running til March !! If someone doesn't start one by tomorrow morning, I'll start, but anyone can do it. As I said , we don't or shouldn't run it so long into the new year.. On that note, everyone be safe and have a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> Ok, Greenup Dam fishermen. Who will get the honor of starting the 2016 Greenup thread?? We only about 17,00 looks this year, but the fishing wasn't the best. We don't need to have the thread running til March !! If someone doesn't start one by tomorrow morning, I'll start, but anyone can do it. As I said , we don't or shouldn't run it so long into the new year.. On that note, everyone be safe and have a Happy New Year!!!


Happy New Year to all!! Looking forward to seeing down there Dave, you take care.


----------

